# Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Fabiana» - 10/13 Outubro 2008



## Vince (9 Out 2008 às 22:45)

Tópico especial de seguimento da situação de instabilidade que afectará possivelmente partes do centro e sul do continente durante os próximos dias devido a uma depressão isolada em altura hoje em formação em África, depressão essa que possui uma bolsa de ar frio que chega aos -20ºC e que nos próximos dias se deslocará para Portugal, localizando-se assim de forma a permitir generosas entradas de humidade nos níveis baixos e médios com ventos de componente leste e sudeste.

Usando a lista de nomes do MeteoPT decidimos atribuir-lhe o nome «*Fabiana*».

Como é normal nestas situações, alterações nos modelos, quer relativamente à intensidade quer à localização, serão mais do que prováveis até lá.


*Saídas GFS entre Sábado 00z e Terça-feira 00z*


Temperatura e Geop em altura (500hPa)







Precipitação






Velocidade do movimento vertical do ar







Humidade aos 700hPa







CAPE/LI







*Aviso MeteoPT.com*
As análises, previsões ou alertas neste tópico são apenas a opinião dos utilizadores que as proferem e são da sua inteira responsabilidade. Não são previsões ou alertas de entidades oficiais, salvo indicação em contrário, não devendo portanto ser usadas como tal.
Para previsões e alertas oficiais, consulte sempre os produtos do Instituto de Meteorologia, Protecção Civil ou outras entidades com essa função.


*Depressão «Fabiana»*
Nomear depressões que nos afectam é uma iniciativa interna do fórum MeteoPT.com, não sendo portanto uma lista oficial de nomes para tempestades. Para mais informações sobre este assunto consulte este tópico.


----------



## Brigantia (9 Out 2008 às 22:56)

A situação pode voltar a ser complicada no Sul...


----------



## Gilmet (9 Out 2008 às 22:56)

Já vamos no *F*!!


O Freemeteo actualizou há pouco tempo... e mostra este belo cenário!!!







Precipitação Prevista no Geral... De realçar o período de 9 a 17 de Outubro







Imagens de Satélite recentes...


----------



## Lightning (9 Out 2008 às 23:00)

Que belo fim de semana que este vai ser


----------



## Brunomc (9 Out 2008 às 23:06)

quase 100mm no total


----------



## Brigantia (9 Out 2008 às 23:10)

Como deverá evoluir a Fabiana...


----------



## Redfish (9 Out 2008 às 23:11)

Parece que vou estar tramado Sabado ... tenho uma prova de BTT em Messines - Algarve e a chuva parece tar garantida e não deverá ser pouca...
A prova é de manhã , espero que a chuva apareça só lá pra tarde mas parece que não me vou safar...da molha...


----------



## Nuno Figueiredo (9 Out 2008 às 23:16)

Boas pessoal!

Bem, o Freemeteo está a prever forte tempestade no Sábado para Coruche. Vou estar atento


----------



## algarvio1980 (9 Out 2008 às 23:16)

A Fabiana nome dado por mim, se ela for como a minha amiga tem um mau feitio.

Lisboa, Setúbal, Alentejo e Algarve pode ser complicado, os modelos estão ainda muito baralhados, é seguir atenção, que pode ocorrer precipitações elevadas.


----------



## Pico (9 Out 2008 às 23:47)

Acho isso um bocado exagerado, trata-se de uma oclusa já em dissipação, e uma baixa persão que nos vai dar pressões de 1012 hPa, relativamente alta para um cenario devastador que andam a pintar.... Alem de umas chuvadas que podem chegar aos 2 mm/h, de convectiva duvido de muito mais


----------



## miguel (9 Out 2008 às 23:51)

Pico disse:


> Acho isso um bocado exagerado, trata-se de uma oclusa já em dissipação, e uma baixa persão que nos vai dar pressões de 1012 hPa, relativamente alta para um cenario devastador que andam a pintar.... Alem de umas chuvadas que podem chegar aos 2 mm/h, de convectiva duvido de muito mais



Tem de se olhar a todos os ingredientes e os ingredientes estão lá todos bem colocados para termos localmente fenómenos extremos ou de grande força  as saídas de amanha vão ser muito importantes depois disso é olhar para o Satélite e radar... E isto não é estar a ser alarmista é ser realista e ver o que nos diz o modelo e se é isto que nos tem dito é o que temos de dizer...


----------



## Vince (9 Out 2008 às 23:57)

Pico disse:


> Acho isso um bocado exagerado, trata-se de uma oclusa já em dissipação, e uma baixa persão que nos vai dar pressões de 1012 hPa, relativamente alta para um cenario devastador que andam a pintar.... Alem de umas chuvadas que podem chegar aos 2 mm/h, de convectiva duvido de muito mais



Pico, com este tipo de depressões em altura a questão da pressão pode não ser tão relevante como noutras, pois são perigosas não pela sua baixa pressão que tem reflectida à superficie mas devido à instabilidade que provocam que pode eventualmente gerar fortes células convectivas ou mesmo SCM (Sistemas convectivos de mesoescala) que localmente podem deixar quantidades de água significativas em pouco tempo.
Mas neste tipo de cenários os modelos são apenas uma orientação muito vaga, depois só na hora é que se percebe aonde e com que intensidade se formam, às vezes pode acabar tudo num "tudo" ou mesmo num "nada".


----------



## Redfish (9 Out 2008 às 23:59)

Quase toda a Costa Sul de Espanha já está em alerta Laranja com excepção de Huelva, mas para lá caminha.
http://www.meteoalarm.eu/


----------



## Snifa (10 Out 2008 às 08:59)

Grandes massas de nuvens a caminho do Algarve e Alentejo!

Será que já não chove na região de Vila Real Santo António?

Sobre o estreito de Gilbratar é impressionante a massa nebulosa!

Isto promete, mesmo aqui para o Norte acredito em bons aguaceiros e trovoadas  neste fim de semana!


----------



## vitamos (10 Out 2008 às 09:19)

Bom dia!

De realçar o factor imprevisibilidade de toda esta situação.

Por exemplo a run das 0z do GFS desfaz toda a concentração severa que se previa para o sul e volta a insistir numa distribuição equitativa pelo território... para mim isto é um sinal de incerteza, ou seja, severidade local imprevisível e que se calhar poderá se estender ao resto do país, sendo que o sul e centro têm uma maior probabilidade de ocorrência de situações extremas. De qualquer forma a instabilidade está garantida para o fim de semana!


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (10 Out 2008 às 10:54)

Snifa disse:


> Grandes massas de nuvens a caminho do Algarve e Alentejo!
> 
> Será que já não chove na região de Vila Real Santo António?
> 
> ...



Por aqui aguaceiros fracos de pingas grossas... na imagem de satelite é mais fogo de vista que outra coisa... sao apenas nuvens 'pastosas' tipicas tropicas a serem puxadas para um fosso frio a -20 

mas que isto promete ser grosso promete


----------



## algarvio1980 (10 Out 2008 às 10:57)

Por aqui, caiu umas gotas bastante grossas ainda molhou o chão, mas não registei nada, de salientar, o vento moderado a forte de leste que se faz sentir no Algarve, e uma chamada de atenção especial para a ondulação na Costa Algarvia para o fim da tarde, estão previstas ondas de 2,5m a 3 metros de sueste. A temperatura da água neste momento é de 20.2ºC.


----------



## vitamos (10 Out 2008 às 10:58)

A run das 6z desloca as maiores quantidades de precipitação para o interior centro... e eu já nem digo nada!

Em fim de semana de viagem para Lisboa questiono-me: Será que tenho um "mau olhado meteorológico?"... isso sao outras questões...

O que interessa é que é cada vez mais certo que teremos uma situação para acompanhar!


----------



## AnDré (10 Out 2008 às 11:00)

*Run das 6h (GFS):*






Agora, parece que é a região centro que vai ter mais sorte.
Este fim-de-semana, de norte a sul do país, andará tudo de máquinas na mão!
Tudo indica que a Fabiana chegará para todos. Vamos lá ver!


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (10 Out 2008 às 11:00)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Por aqui, caiu umas gotas bastante grossas ainda molhou o chão, mas não registei nada, de salientar, o vento moderado a forte de leste que se faz sentir no Algarve, e uma chamada de atenção especial para a ondulação na Costa Algarvia para o fim da tarde, estão previstas ondas de 2,5m a 3 metros de sueste. A temperatura da água neste momento é de 20.2ºC.



Já viste os modelos..??  Vagas de levante com 4,5m  

Aqui esta tudo molhado, e de salientar que o vento faz dançar os caixotes do lixo

Vento forte continuo agora a rodar os 45/50 km/h

A temp esta a subir!


----------



## AnDré (10 Out 2008 às 11:07)

]ToRnAdO[;89644 disse:
			
		

> Já viste os modelos..??  Vagas de levante com 4,5m
> 
> Aqui esta tudo molhado, e de salientar que o vento faz dançar os caixotes do lixo
> 
> ...





> *Previsão para 6ª Feira, 10 de Outubro de 2008*
> 
> Céu geralmente limpo, tornando-se gradualmente muito nublado no
> Algarve e Baixo Alentejo a partir da manhã.
> ...



A eólica agradece!


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (10 Out 2008 às 11:12)

Lá se foi a esplanada do cafe em frente ao escritorio... voou tudo

Raj. muito forte agora!! que tempo que se esta a por por aqui!!!


----------



## mocha (10 Out 2008 às 11:24)

bom dia a todos, por aqui ceu com algumas nuvens, temperatura agradavel 20ºC bom fim de semana a todos


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (10 Out 2008 às 11:28)

O sol neste momento espreita , mas o vento assobia... a festa grossa so la para o fim da tarde! que parece estar haver um pequeno processo de dissipaçao pelo que se nota no satelite... mas voltara a reforçar la para a tarde!


----------



## Gongas (10 Out 2008 às 13:32)

será um fim de semana de expectativa. Afinal, o último run do Gfs já coloca para o centro maior quantidade de precipitação e menos para o sul.
Com um pouco de sorte todas as regiões poderão ter surpresas.


----------



## Levante (10 Out 2008 às 13:41)

Vizinhos algarvios, que dizem a isto?! Tava a dormir, perdi a "chuva"... mas desde o ano passado que não se via um vento leste assim... constante a 50km/h com rajadas! Aquela primeira massa pelos vistos foi um fiasco, mas o céu encoberto e agora resta esperar pela segunda vaga! O CAPE até nao é mau, a localização da depressão também nao é má de todo (embora se fosse mais a norte fosse melhor pros nossos "interesses", lá está o golfo de Cadiz de novo), a temperatura de água do mar também é razoável... resta saber onde e quando vai haver molho! Na minha opinião, o que está a estragar tudo é o vento excessivo, geralmente a chuva aqui nao abunda quando o vento está forte. Se bem que em Gibraltar, à passagem da primeira "frente", choveu torrencialmente durante algumas horas e o vento estava por volta dos 80km/h constantes com rajadas de 100km/h haja temporal! De realçar aqui os singelos 26º e 47% de humidade que se fazem sentir...fui à janela, parece trópicos autenticos!  Ah e ontem chegou aos 27º com 22% de humidade... Mas bem, vamos ver se a Fabiana é uma mulher de armas!


----------



## Lightning (10 Out 2008 às 13:54)

Por aqui, céu muito nublado (nuvens altas), com vento moderado a forte. Nem uma pinga caiu, AINDA 

Não há sinal de nuvens de trovoada, nem sequer uma 

Alguém me consegue dizer quando é que começa a acção aqui em Corroios?


----------



## AnDré (10 Out 2008 às 13:58)

Por aqui o céu vai encobrindo.
O vento sopra moderado e quente de este.
A temperatura está nos 25,7ºC.

O céu a sul está assim:


----------



## miguel (10 Out 2008 às 14:06)

Boas

A instabilidade maior com aguaceiros e trovoadas vai começar no Algarve durante a próxima madrugada com aumento na manha de sábado para depois a maior instabilidade se deslocar ao longo da tarde de Sábado mais para Norte para o Alentejo e zona Centro...E no meu entender as ultimas Saidas estão a falhar na precipitação vai ser valores muito mais elevados a run das 12 espero que mostre isso mesmo...


----------



## miguel (10 Out 2008 às 14:07)

Aqui o dia está a ser muito ventoso de Este rajada máxima 32km/h até agora...temperatura actual de 28,3ºC e 34%HR a pressão a cair agora 1016hpa...


----------



## Gilmet (10 Out 2008 às 14:21)

Destaque para o grande aumento que o vento teve!! Rajada máxima de *53,7 km/h*, de ENE!


A temperatura mínima também não foi de 16,3ºC, mas sim de *16,0ºC* ás 7:59

Neste momento tenho 24,7ºC
Humidade a 40%
Pressão a 1018 hPa
Vento a 31,7 km/h de E (90º)
Ponto de Orvalho nos 10,1ºC


Imagens de Satélite:








A Chuva foi reduzida de uma maneira... passou de 64,1mm para 19,9mm


----------



## miguel (10 Out 2008 às 14:32)

Penso que as duas próximas saídas vão agravar o cenário...e também  penso que já não importa muito onde o modelo mete a maior precipitação mas sim as condições explosivas que vamos ter de Sul para Norte!  para mim vão nascer cogumelos gigantes  :P

Vou com...*29,1ºC* e 32%HR e a pressão a cair agora nova queda *1015hpa*


----------



## *Dave* (10 Out 2008 às 14:39)

Por aqui o céu está a ser "invadido" pelo lado sul de _Cirrostratos_ e alguns _Altocumulos_ (nuvens de altura média, apróx 2392m). 
O vento sopra de moderado a forte.
Salientar também que a pressão começa a cair, desde as 11:00 só desceu 
A minha estação começa a prever céu pouco nublado (vamos ver se acerta)

T: 25,6ºC
HR: 37%
P: 1020,2mb/hPa


----------



## algarvio1980 (10 Out 2008 às 14:39)

Bom, por aqui, está um vendaval , céu nublado mas o sol vai espreitando entre as nuvens, sigo com 26.1ºC está um calor . Quanto aos alertas do IM na minha opinião o Alerta Laranja devia ser accionado para o dia de amanhã em relação à precipitação.


----------



## squidward (10 Out 2008 às 14:43)

Não sei porquê, mas parece que de todas as depressões que já passaram, a "Fabiana" vai ser a que mais vou gostar de ver


----------



## squidward (10 Out 2008 às 14:50)

Esta é a previsão do Freemeteo para o Cartaxo


----------



## algarvio1980 (10 Out 2008 às 14:55)

Tive a ver os modelos o que mais impressiona é o Aladdin:





A faixa litoral entre Faro e VRSA pode ter precipitações elevadas em apenas 3 horas durante a próxima madrugada, deve ser a partir das 4 horas como aconteceu com a Esmeraldina.


----------



## Vince (10 Out 2008 às 14:56)

Em relação a ontem a maior diferença que vejo parece-me que é um encurtamento da vida da depressão ao mesmo tempo que se dilui um pouco num cavado de norte ficando mais alongada e menos isolada do que até aqui suavizando um pouco no geral, mas em contrapartida levando a instabilidade mais a norte do que até aqui.

*Geop e Temp. Altitude (500hPa)*






Na imagem anterior impressiona bastante o geopotencial e as isoípsas hoje e ainda amanhã aos 500hPa da depressão em altura que ajudará a explicar o vento e ondulação que já se regista e se prevê a sul. 

Isto em altitude, à superficie a depressão vai se reflectindo de forma interessante a sul do Algarve e por ali ficará próximo do Algarve até se diluir no Domingo. 






Quanto a precipitação e localizações, hoje está mais confuso, aquilo que o GFS tinha ontem mais extremo devido a umas brutais ascensões de ar, hoje foi mais suavizado à imagem do que outros modelos mostravam, embora o GFS mantenha ainda qualquer coisa de extremo mas já mais no interior centro/norte mas estas coisas são lotaria nos modelos. A instabilidade parece estar garantida no Algarve a começar na próxima madrugada mas ao resto do país, prognósticos de localizações e intensidade só durante o jogo.


*Precipitação GFS (até à meia noite de 2ª feira)*







*Precipitação ECMWF/IM (até à meia noite de 2ª feira)*







*Precipitação Hirlam (só até à meia noite de sábado)*


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (10 Out 2008 às 15:04)

Noticias do Canal Sur Andaluz:

Na zona de Cadiz / Malaga / Gibralta na zona sul de Espanha:

Arvores arrancadas e caidas com força do vento, carros destruidos devido ás arvores, inundaçoes , paineis, telhas, predios mal tratados.

Segundo as noticias as rajadas de vento passam em larga escala os 100km/h

Que imagens que deram... Em malaga estao a cancelar os voos, a rota tarifa-tanger esta parada.



http://www.canalsur.es/informativos/portada?idCanal=713

Reportagem aqui


----------



## Pico (10 Out 2008 às 15:08)

Vince disse:


> Pico, com este tipo de depressões em altura a questão da pressão pode não ser tão relevante como noutras, pois são perigosas não pela sua baixa pressão que tem reflectida à superficie mas devido à instabilidade que provocam que pode eventualmente gerar fortes células convectivas ou mesmo SCM (Sistemas convectivos de mesoescala) que localmente podem deixar quantidades de água significativas em pouco tempo.
> Mas neste tipo de cenários os modelos são apenas uma orientação muito vaga, depois só na hora é que se percebe aonde e com que intensidade se formam, às vezes pode acabar tudo num "tudo" ou mesmo num "nada".



A ver vamos... 

E muito bem falas, mas é necessário que tenham em atenção os dominos dos modelos, quanto menor o dominio mais preciso ele é, pelo que tenho visto aqui pelo foram, estão-se a basear em dominios enormes e a focarem-se num ponto muito especifico, basta após terem em atenção um domino grade, dar uma vista de olhos na previsão de um modelo de dominio menor para verem as diferenças em termos de todos os factores climaticos... 
Alem disso é necessario saber com que modelo estamos a trabalhar, lembrem-se que os modelos têm varios parametros que se adaptam a diferentes climas, micro climas, etc..., ora a partir dai devo dizer que nem todos os modelos nos dão a fiabilidade necessária para andares a ser alarmista dessa forma... não tenham só em atenção aquilo que os modelos dizem, olhem para outros productos meteorologicos... e não é querer dizer mal, mas tenho notado algum erro sistemático no modelo do freemeto

Já agora






intencidade max. entre Coimbra e Castelo Branco
http://climetua.fis.ua.pt/previsao/portugal/d02/precip.php?lang=uk


----------



## jpmartins (10 Out 2008 às 15:12)

Aqui ficam umas imagens do Sistema depressionário «Fabiana».
Dá para ter uma ideia de como está a situação no sul de Espanha.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (10 Out 2008 às 15:21)

Outra Informação:

Parece contraditorio com o calor que esta mas AS PRIMEIRAS NEVES CAEM NA SERRA NEVADA!!


----------



## mocha (10 Out 2008 às 15:40)

por aqui o vento começa a intensificar, vento quente por sinal, sigo com 28ºC


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (10 Out 2008 às 15:47)

]ToRnAdO[;89692 disse:
			
		

> Outra Informação:
> 
> Parece contraditorio com o calor que esta mas AS PRIMEIRAS NEVES CAEM NA SERRA NEVADA!!



É verdade: http://montanhasemdirecto.blogspot.com/2008_02_01_archive.html


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (10 Out 2008 às 15:54)

Esta a ficar de noite!!

Vem ai algo... esta negro!! que calor!!

Preparem-se algarvios!!!   vem ai molho!!


----------



## Vince (10 Out 2008 às 16:00)

Pico disse:


> A ver vamos...
> 
> E muito bem falas, mas é necessário que tenham em atenção os dominos dos modelos, quanto menor o dominio mais preciso ele é, pelo que tenho visto aqui pelo foram, estão-se a basear em dominios enormes e a focarem-se num ponto muito especifico, basta após terem em atenção um domino grade, dar uma vista de olhos na previsão de um modelo de dominio menor para verem as diferenças em termos de todos os factores climaticos...
> Alem disso é necessario saber com que modelo estamos a trabalhar, lembrem-se que os modelos têm varios parametros que se adaptam a diferentes climas, micro climas, etc..., ora a partir dai devo dizer que nem todos os modelos nos dão a fiabilidade necessária para andares a ser alarmista dessa forma... não tenham só em atenção aquilo que os modelos dizem, olhem para outros productos meteorologicos... e não é querer dizer mal, mas tenho notado algum erro sistemático no modelo do freemeto
> ...



Sem dúvida pico, mas espero que não estejas a dizer isso a mim, pois este tipo de coisas é repetido vezes sem conta no forum por mim e por muitos outros. Aliás, eu na própria mensagem até refiro que os modelos são apenas para orientação, e daí me dar ao trabalho de mostrar uma multiplicidade deles que ajuda a perceber um pouco a pouca confiança que devemos ter neles para este tipo de situações. Ainda há uns tempos até disse que as pessoas se queixam que os modelos estão errados, ora, os modelos a única certeza que se tem deles é que estão SEMPRE errados, nunca será possível termos uma simulação exacta da atmosfera. Ainda ontem o Estofex chamava a atenção para um facto importante, que naquela zona de Africa há poucas observações que permitam alimentar os modelos, o que aumenta a incerteza da situação.

Quanto ao freemeteo, já repetidas vezes o disse, ao contrário de saídas de outros sites que usam modelos de mesoescala, o freemeteo nitidamente vai buscar os dados a um global e usa-os para previsão local, o que acaba por ser um absurdo. 

Quanto ao WRF da UA, pessoalmente até acho que é o melhor mesoescala que é corrido em Portugal, é um modelo muito promissor pela forma colaborativa como vai sendo melhorado e que começa a ser bastante apreciado em todo o mundo. Mas para mim também estão a cometer o erro de dar precipitação horária, se ganham em resolução e a configuração do domínio acaba por perder alguma fiabilidade especificando demasiado em termos horários, e um modelo é sempre um modelo, mesmo de mesoescala é sempre algo muito limitado para ir ao pormenor de dar a precipitação numa hora.

E quanto aos alarmismos idem, não há coisa que seja aqui no fórum mais hostilizada pela moderação que os alarmismos desnecessários, não percebi bem de onde veio a tua ideia de que eu estava a ser alarmista. 

Agora olhando para o essencial, com os dados que temos também não é cenário para dizer inequivocamente que "no passa nada". Pode passar-se. Em now-casting logo se vê. Este tipo de situações são clássicas para nós, situações de instabilidade de livro, depressão em altura com respectiva bolsa de ar frio situada a sul, oeste ou sudoeste, vento de leste ou sueste e humidade q.b. Não entendo a tua aparente relutância em aceitar que existe potencial para situações convectivas localizadas que poderão ser importantes. Temos no fórum um longo historial de depressões deste género, às vezes esfuma-se tudo, outras vezes até temos situações mais severas do que estavam previstas.


----------



## Levante (10 Out 2008 às 16:03)

]ToRnAdO[;89692 disse:
			
		

> Outra Informação:
> 
> Parece contraditorio com o calor que esta mas AS PRIMEIRAS NEVES CAEM NA SERRA NEVADA!!



Pois é amigo Tornado, começaram ontem de madrugada e pelos vistos ainda nao parou! Mas atenção que ontem havia frio no SE espanhol, Almeria por exemplo, que geralmente é dos sitios mais quentes da peninsula, andou pelos 18º durante o dia. A minima na estancia de Borreguilles foi de -1º nessa noite. Hoje há relatos de rajadas de vento de 201 km/h! 
Quanto ao estreito, foi fustigado esta manha por um levante digno dos livros, como já disse em Gibraltar o vento superava os 100km/h e chovia torrencialmente durante horas...hurricane-like!  Na baia de Cadiz também superou os 80 km/h, e o aeroporto de Faro registava ventos de 50 km/h constantes por volta das 11h com rajadas que certamente chegaram aos 80km/h. Agora acalmou um pouco, vento constante de 35-40km/h, a temperatura está nos 28º, o que não deixa de ser um registo notável, atendendo a que se trata de uma zona costeira e o vento é de Leste, ou seja nem sequer há Fohen como havia ontem.
Os modelos vou ignorá-los, são inespecíficos, a instabilidade é mais que certa, agora é tudo uma questão de localidade que só pode ser prevista a muito curto prazo pelo acompanhamento do satélite. E ou muito me engano, ou o céu está a escurecer bastante a SE vindo do mar...


----------



## Brunomc (10 Out 2008 às 16:11)

por aqui céu muito nublado e vento moderado com rajadas..tenho 27.5¤C


----------



## DRC (10 Out 2008 às 16:22)

Há que esperar para ver.
Por aqui (Póvoa de Stª Iria)
estão 28 ºC e um vento abafado
que sopra por vezes forte.


----------



## trepkos (10 Out 2008 às 16:32)

Brunomc disse:


> por aqui céu muito nublado e vento moderado com rajadas..tenho 27.5¤C



Por aqui está igual, vou agora dar uma vista de olhos ao castelo, está vento moderado com rajadas e bastante abafado na rua a ficar bastante nublado.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (10 Out 2008 às 16:34)

]ToRnAdO[;89697 disse:
			
		

> Esta a ficar de noite!!
> 
> Vem ai algo... esta negro!! que calor!!
> 
> Preparem-se algarvios!!!   vem ai molho!!




Falso alarme...  Esta tudo no Mar!! 

O vento volta a carregar...


----------



## vitamos (10 Out 2008 às 16:34)

Começa a actividade a sul (mais intensa) e a sueste (menos intensa ainda) do Algarve. É no entanto esta última que interessará nas próximas horas:


----------



## AnDré (10 Out 2008 às 16:47)

Pico disse:


> A ver vamos...
> 
> E muito bem falas, mas é necessário que tenham em atenção os dominos dos modelos, *quanto menor o dominio mais preciso ele é*, pelo que tenho visto aqui pelo foram, estão-se a basear em dominios enormes e a focarem-se num ponto muito especifico, basta após terem em atenção um domino grade, dar uma vista de olhos na previsão de um modelo de dominio menor para verem as diferenças em termos de todos os factores climaticos...



O que não quer dizer que seja mais correcto.
O erro numa previsão é tão maior, quanto mais exacto for o ponto específico da sua previsão. É muito mais fácil prever que haverá aguaceiros e trovoadas amanhã em Portugal continental do que prever que vai trovejar em Lisboa amanhã. Porque não há nenhum modelo que consiga prever isso. E é por isso que o freemeteo falha! É impossível prever que no ponto de coordenadas (x,y,z) vai cair "n" milímetros de precipitação num intervalo de tempo t.

Ainda há 3 semanas a cidade do Porto acordou debaixo de uma enorme carga de água. Foram mais de 50mm em 3h. Ora, nenhum modelo, por menor domínio que tivesse, previu isso.
Aliás, lembro-me do caso da Madeira, também em Setembro. Os modelos de menor domínio previam uma verdadeira descarga de água nas vertentes sul da Madeira. Precipitações superiores a 50mm no espaço de poucas horas. Pois em 24h nem 20mm caíram. Caiu tudo mais a norte, ou mais a sul da ilha.

Quando aqui no fórum se faz um acompanhamento especial da situação meteorológica, não é a contar com os 50 ou 100mm que o freemeteo, GFS, ou o Grupo de Meteorologia e Climatologia da Universidade de Aveiro prevê para ali ou para acolá, mas tendo em conta de que estão reunidas todas as condições para que localmente possam ocorrer situações extremas. Seja em Maçores ou no Redondo. 

Aqui seguimos com atenção aquilo que acontece em *now-casting* aquilo que se passa um pouco por todo o país. Aliás, se fores ver os seguimentos especiais já feitos, verás isso mesmo.
Felizmente, o fórum tem cada vez mais membros espalhados por todo o país que nos vão dando conta do que se passa onde nem as estações do IM nem os media chegam, e lugares para os quais nenhum modelo previu nada.

*Nenhum de nós tem como função ser alarmista! Simplesmente acompanhamos as evoluções do tempo.*


*E dentro desta onda, peço a todos os membros para que não se deixem invadir pelo entusiasmo e tentem passar aquilo que meteorologicamente acontece, da forma mais consciente possível. *


----------



## Brunomc (10 Out 2008 às 16:54)

> Por aqui está igual, vou agora dar uma vista de olhos ao castelo, está vento moderado com rajadas e bastante abafado na rua a ficar bastante nublado



bem estou a ver que tenho um vizinho..


----------



## miguel (10 Out 2008 às 16:56)

Neste momento o modelo já pouco importa o potencial está lá e é isso que importa...agora é acompanhar pelo Satélite e a olhometro para quem conseguir  Sábado e Domingo e até mesmo Segunda é festa garantida para a maioria do pessoal mas vai ter sempre alguem que não vai ver nem uma pinga! eu como vou caçar storms não devo ter esse problema


----------



## *Dave* (10 Out 2008 às 17:19)

Por aqui a temperatura parece nem mexer... ao contrário da HR que está a subir a olhos vistos.

O céu está repleto de _Cirrostratos_, _Estratocúmulos_ e _Altocúmulos_.

O vento continua a soprar de moderado a forte.

A pressão está a descer bem ..., das 11:00 até ás 17:00 desceu 3,9mb/hPa.

Neste momento:
T: 23,9ºC
HR: 42%
P: 1018,1mb/hPa


----------



## AnDré (10 Out 2008 às 17:19)

Levante disse:


> Pois é amigo Tornado, começaram ontem de madrugada e pelos vistos ainda nao parou! Mas atenção que ontem havia frio no SE espanhol, Almeria por exemplo, que geralmente é dos sitios mais quentes da peninsula, andou pelos 18º durante o dia. A minima na estancia de Borreguilles foi de -1º nessa noite. Hoje há relatos de rajadas de vento de 201 km/h!



A neve caiu sim, mas *>3000m* de altitude.
Relembro que a Serra Nevada tem picos com quase 3500m de altitude.

A 3050m de altitude está assim:


----------



## Lightning (10 Out 2008 às 17:22)

Por aqui está algum vento, moderado, e o céu está muito nublado, coberto por nuvens altas. O vento é abafado. De vez em quando vêem rajadas maiores.

O freemeteo está a prever que entre o final de sábado e o início da manhã de domingo, se verifique o "pico" da situação. Mas não estou muito crente nisso.

Agora é esperar para ver se fui convidado pa festa


----------



## *Dave* (10 Out 2008 às 17:22)

miguel disse:


> Neste momento o modelo já pouco importa o potencial está lá e é isso que importa...agora é acompanhar pelo Satélite e a olhometro para quem conseguir  Sábado e Domingo e até mesmo Segunda é festa garantida para a maioria do pessoal mas vai ter sempre alguem que não vai ver nem uma pinga! eu como vou caçar storms não devo ter esse problema




Caro _*miguel*_ o espírito é mesmo esse
_____________________

Em 2min a temperatura aqui caiu 0,4ºC


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (10 Out 2008 às 17:25)

Á confirmação dos relatos a 201km/h e onde foi

Parece-me muito...


----------



## Levante (10 Out 2008 às 17:27)

]ToRnAdO[;89712 disse:
			
		

> Falso alarme...  Esta tudo no Mar!!
> 
> O vento volta a carregar...



Exacto, parece que fica tudo no mar, está bem escuro a SE mas nem uma pinga. Refira-se que este "frente" não trazia convectividade. Mas se Olharmos aí a uns 100km a sul do Algarve, sensivelmente a meio do Golfo de Cadiz, vemos uma linha bastante activa de convectividade de formação muito recente (a trovoada do mapa acima) a sair da costa marroquina entre Tanger e Larache, com novas células a formarem-se muito rapidamente. Esta provado então o forte potencial presente e previsto para esta zona. Espectacular é a imagem de satélite do deserto onde se vê a origem e o "combustível" que alimenta a Fabiana. Um intenso fluxo de sul (não se percebe bem se é precipitação se é areia) que arrasta ar quente e que nos Atlas "explode" e dá origem a toda a actividade convectiva da Fabiana. Parece uma autentica palmeira a ramificar-se para todas as direcções. 
Faço desde já a minha previsão: o núcleo da Fabiana está a subir, direcção NNW/N e é esta subida que vai fazer com as frentes convectivas que se estão a formar a meio do Golfo de Cadiz subam e atinjam toda a costa desde o Estreito até ao Cabo de Sao Vicente, claro que não de uma forma uniforme. Esta movimentação provavelmente também fará acalmar o vento e potenciar ainda mais fenómenos de ascenção. O CAPE é muito bom, a convecção está lá e a Fabiana vai subindo, aponto que o inicio das hostilidades terá lugar no final da noite, inicio da madrugada.


----------



## Debaser (10 Out 2008 às 17:27)

Aqui em Sines seguimos com 28º C ( normalmente nem no verão) e vento moderado. Parece um inverno caribenho.


----------



## Lightning (10 Out 2008 às 17:30)

]ToRnAdO[;89726 disse:
			
		

> Á confirmação dos relatos a 201km/h e onde foi
> 
> Parece-me muito...



Isso é demais


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (10 Out 2008 às 17:33)

Frank_Tornado disse:


> Isso é demais



Tambem acho...

Levante De onde tiraste esse boato???


----------



## Snifa (10 Out 2008 às 17:34)

Frank_Tornado disse:


> Isso é demais



201 km /h?  Que ventania louca....

Se foi num observatório de alta montanha a mais de 3000 metros na Serra Nevada  acho perfeitamente possível...não é muito comum mas é possivel.....com as condições de hoje no sul de Espanha....


----------



## Brunomc (10 Out 2008 às 17:34)

por aqui a temperatura subiu um pouco..



agora tenho 28,5ºC


----------



## ACalado (10 Out 2008 às 17:35)

Levante disse:


> Pois é amigo Tornado, começaram ontem de madrugada e pelos vistos ainda nao parou! Mas atenção que ontem havia frio no SE espanhol, Almeria por exemplo, que geralmente é dos sitios mais quentes da peninsula, andou pelos 18º durante o dia. A minima na estancia de Borreguilles foi de -1º nessa noite. Hoje há relatos de rajadas de vento de 201 km/h!
> Quanto ao estreito, foi fustigado esta manha por um levante digno dos livros, como já disse em Gibraltar o vento superava os 100km/h e chovia torrencialmente durante horas...hurricane-like!  Na baia de Cadiz também superou os 80 km/h, e o aeroporto de Faro registava ventos de 50 km/h constantes por volta das 11h com rajadas que certamente chegaram aos 80km/h. Agora acalmou um pouco, vento constante de 35-40km/h, a temperatura está nos 28º, o que não deixa de ser um registo notável, atendendo a que se trata de uma zona costeira e o vento é de Leste, ou seja nem sequer há Fohen como havia ontem.
> Os modelos vou ignorá-los, são inespecíficos, a instabilidade é mais que certa, agora é tudo uma questão de localidade que só pode ser prevista a muito curto prazo pelo acompanhamento do satélite. E ou muito me engano, ou o céu está a escurecer bastante a SE vindo do mar...



Exagero 201km/h  tivemos um furacão Categoria 3 e não demos conta


----------



## *Dave* (10 Out 2008 às 17:36)

Ás 15:00


----------



## Gerofil (10 Out 2008 às 17:39)

Olá; o dia de hoje está a ser marcado até agora pela presença do vento, Seria óptimo que fossem colocando os valores de pressão atmosférica que vão registando, de forma a ser possível fazer uma comparação ao longo das horas e entre diferentes regiões.
Em Estremoz estão agora 1016 hPa, quando já estiveram 1020 hPa esta manhã.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (10 Out 2008 às 17:42)

1010.6  

Mesmo que seja em altitude e demasiado...


----------



## stormy (10 Out 2008 às 17:43)

Debaser disse:


> Aqui em Sines seguimos com 28º C ( normalmente nem no verão) e vento moderado. Parece um inverno caribenho.



Ola caro conterraneo, eu tenho casa e vivi na lagoa dfe santo andre. e apesar de agora viver em lisboa passo muito tempo nesse cantinho especial de portugal.
28 graus é muito bom para esses lados nesta altura do ano mas levante é levente e a serra de grandola e do cercal sempre podem causar algum aquecimento compressivo.
Desejo sorte e muita trovoada para regar essa zona e todo o sul que bem precisa.


Quanto á previsao eu acho que todos os portugueses vão ver alguma coisa no que diz respeito a chuva e trovoada mas é mto dificil de prever numa escala espacial pequena.
boas a todos


----------



## Lightning (10 Out 2008 às 17:43)

Levante disse:


> Exacto, parece que fica tudo no mar, está bem escuro a SE mas nem uma pinga. Refira-se que este "frente" não trazia convectividade. Mas se Olharmos aí a uns 100km a sul do Algarve, sensivelmente a meio do Golfo de Cadiz, vemos uma linha bastante activa de convectividade de formação muito recente (a trovoada do mapa acima) a sair da costa marroquina entre Tanger e Larache, com novas células a formarem-se muito rapidamente. Esta provado então o forte potencial presente e previsto para esta zona. Espectacular é a imagem de satélite do deserto onde se vê a origem e o "combustível" que alimenta a Fabiana. Um intenso fluxo de sul (não se percebe bem se é precipitação se é areia) que arrasta ar quente e que nos Atlas "explode" e dá origem a toda a actividade convectiva da Fabiana. Parece uma autentica palmeira a ramificar-se para todas as direcções.
> Faço desde já a minha previsão: o núcleo da Fabiana está a subir, direcção NNW/N e é esta subida que vai fazer com as frentes convectivas que se estão a formar a meio do Golfo de Cadiz subam e atinjam toda a costa desde o Estreito até ao Cabo de Sao Vicente, claro que não de uma forma uniforme. Esta movimentação provavelmente também fará acalmar o vento e potenciar ainda mais fenómenos de ascenção. O CAPE é muito bom, a convecção está lá e a Fabiana vai subindo, aponto que o inicio das hostilidades terá lugar no final da noite, inicio da madrugada.



Levante, estive à procura, e já consegui ver a "palmeira", de satélite. Tenho quase a certeza de que é areia, pois é de uma côr alaranjada escura... E que eu saiba não existem nuvens assim


----------



## Gilmet (10 Out 2008 às 17:45)

Lá vem a Pressão por aí abaixo! Neste momento está nos *1016 hPa*

Temperatura nos 26,2ºC, após uma máxima de *27,4ºC*!


O Vento, embora forte, é quente... originando um ambiente a que as pessoas chamam de "Tempo de Trovoada" (Ou seja, tempo abafado) Neste momento 34,6 km/h

Humidade a 35%
Ponto de Orvalho nos 10,0ºC


No céu, bastantes Cirroestratus... pelo que já se formou um Halo, em redor do Sol


----------



## Levante (10 Out 2008 às 17:51)

Calma calma!!! Esse valor de 201 km/h nao fui eu q inventei! Esta manha estive com atenção ao forum do meteored e quando faziam relatos da Serra Nevada referiam esse valor! Não diziam ao certo o local onde foi medido, mas suponho que seja nos pontos mais altos. Não sei se conhecem a estância de Borreguilles, mas tem lá um placard com as condições meteorológicas quer na estancia quer nas zonas mais altas. Lembro-me perfeitamente uma vez que lá estive em que na estância estava vento fraco a moderado e que indicavam rajadas superiores a 90 km/h nessas mesmas zonas. Onde é feita a medição não sei, se é nalguma pista, se é no pico Mulhacén, não sei. Mas acredito perfeitamente nesse valor... tendo em conta que na costa granadina o vento rondou os 80km/h e superou os 100km/h em Gibraltar, apesar de parecer um valor exagerado, não nos esqueçamos que se trata do ponto mais alto da peninsula ibérica a praticamente 3500m de altitute! Mas repito, foi uma informação que colhi do meteored que não foi desmentida nem posta em causa pelos outros users, ao contrario de muitas outras que vejo lá a serem de imediato postas em causa e corrigidas!


----------



## Brunomc (10 Out 2008 às 17:53)

Imagem de satélite das 17h30


----------



## Gerofil (10 Out 2008 às 17:55)

Levante disse:


> Calma calma!!! Esse valor de 201 km/h nao fui eu q inventei! Esta manha estive com atenção ao forum do meteored e quando faziam relatos da Serra Nevada referiam esse valor!



É sempre bom colocarem as fontes de informação. Realmente esse valor só pode acontecer em situações muito especiais.


----------



## AnDré (10 Out 2008 às 18:07)

Frank_Tornado disse:


> Levante, estive à procura, e já consegui ver a "palmeira", de satélite. Tenho quase a certeza de que é areia, pois é de uma côr alaranjada escura... E que eu saiba não existem nuvens assim



Estive a ver algumas imagens de satélite, e parecem-me nuvens de média altura, embora no inicio (zona mais a sul) me pareça também areia.


----------



## rijo (10 Out 2008 às 18:12)




----------



## Brunomc (10 Out 2008 às 18:15)

Tou a prevêr aguaceiros moderados para a zona costeira do Algarve a partir das 20h..

vou esperar para ver...


----------



## stormy (10 Out 2008 às 18:19)

AnDré disse:


> Estive a ver algumas imagens de satélite, e parecem-me nuvens de média altura, embora no inicio (zona mais a sul) me pareça também areia.



Sao altocumulus..a imagem é espetecular pois veem-se imensos tipos de nuvens a girar no sentido ciclonico e tambem da para ter uma ideia da velocidade do vento em altura e da advecçao de ar proveniente do saara...


----------



## ACalado (10 Out 2008 às 18:28)

é nítida as linhas des instabilidade a afectar-nos.


----------



## DRC (10 Out 2008 às 18:30)

Segundo o Radar do Instituto Nacional de Meteorologia
já chove no Algarve, na região de Vila Real de Sto António 

]


----------



## rijo (10 Out 2008 às 18:32)

Espero que isto ajude aos comentadores. Massas de ar no norte de África:


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (10 Out 2008 às 19:00)

DRC disse:


> Segundo o Radar do Instituto Nacional de Meteorologia
> já chove no Algarve, na região de Vila Real de Sto António
> 
> ]




Nem uma pinga cai agora!! tudo calmo ate o vento... e a pressao subio para 1011..

A festa devera começar em breve quando o centro da depressao começar a caminhar para NE...


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (10 Out 2008 às 19:10)

Já agora deem uma vista de olhos no ALADIN as 12h

http://www.meteo.pt/resources.www/d...gUUUmDQCDQMdHvQCpJh/41023_20081010_12_018.gif

Deixo um link directo da imagem


----------



## ecobcg (10 Out 2008 às 19:21)

Boa tarde,

Tem sido um dia de muito vento, vento esse "quente", que dá uma sensação de "abafado" que alguém já aqui falou!! Cheira a trovoada...

O céu está muito nublado!
Se os valores estão certos, estou com 1012,1 hPa e 23ºC!!

Vamos ver o que nos espera!!
Os ingredientes estão lá todos, vamos ver a qualidade da sopa que vai sair daqui


----------



## rijo (10 Out 2008 às 19:26)

*Alerta laranja para o Algarve a partir das 00H00 de amanhã*


----------



## Gerofil (10 Out 2008 às 19:26)

Exactamente; a temperatura começou a baixar e a pressão atmosférica começou a subir (1017 hPa agora em Estremoz), logo a tendência para a diminuição da intensidade do vento. Quer isto dizer que a depressão localizada em Marrocos ainda não começou o seu deslocamento para Norte/Nordeste. A instabilidade deverá concentrar-se sobretudo no dia de amanhã, e em especial nas regiões do centro e sul.






Por agora, céu parcialmente nublado por nuvuns médias e altas, quase todas em tons vermelhos ao ocaso do sol.


----------



## Brunomc (10 Out 2008 às 19:32)

o meu distrito ( Évora ) também já ta em alerta amarelo a partir das 00h devido a aguaceiros fortes por vezes acompanhados de trovoada ..


----------



## Chasing Thunder (10 Out 2008 às 19:36)

Boa Noite

Por aqui o céu está nublado por nuvens altas e estão 24.8ºC, e após um dia de muito vento por cá eis que finalmente acalmou.
Em relação há percipitação estou muito péssimista, onde vai haver festa da grossa será no algarve, que por estas bandas vai ser um fiasco, mas isto mé só a minha opinião


----------



## algarvio1980 (10 Out 2008 às 19:37)

Bem colocado o Alerta Laranja se verem o modelo Aladdin prevê uma quantidade de precipitação muito elevada principalmente para o Sotavento onde colocam a cor rosa entre 60 mm a 90 mm em 3 horas, nunca vi tal coisa neste modelo.


----------



## Pico (10 Out 2008 às 19:38)

Imagens de satelite geostacionario 1800Z - http://www.sat.dundee.ac.uk/

infrared 3.48 - 4.36 µm







infrared 12.4 - 14.4 µm






E já agora dêm uma vista de olhos pela zona da Guiné, tem uns vortices engraçados


----------



## mocha (10 Out 2008 às 19:46)

boas noites, por aqui ceu com algumas nuvens, o vento acalmou max foi de 29ºC, por agora sigo com 24.9ºC


----------



## criz0r (10 Out 2008 às 19:50)

Bem por estas bandas o céu encontra-se muito nublado essencialmente por uma camada de Cirrostratus..o vento é fraco 0-10km/h e com uma excelente temperatura de 25ºC.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (10 Out 2008 às 20:01)

E ainda estão 24.8ºC


----------



## *Dave* (10 Out 2008 às 20:12)

Por aqui a diferença de temperaturas é bem visível!
Ontem por esta hora devia seguir com cerca de 17ºC, hoje sigo com *21,7ºC* e totalmente estável .

A HR tem vindo a aumentar devagar, estando neste momento com* 45%*.

Quanto à pressão, tive ás 18:00 a mais baixa do dia, com  1018,1mb/hPa. Neste momento sigo com *1018,8mb/hPa*.

Vamos lá ver como vai ser amanhã, espero que a situação melhore  para o lado da chuvinha e da trovoada.


----------



## Pico (10 Out 2008 às 20:13)

Aveiro com 22.8º C e céu limpo


----------



## Gilmet (10 Out 2008 às 20:13)

Temperatura nos *24,5ºC*

Humidade a 40%
Pressão a 1017 hPa
Vento a 23,4 km/h de NE (45º)
Ponto de Orvalho nos 9,5ºC


Não me lembro de ter tido uma noite tão quente neste Verão...


Últimas Imagens de Satélite:









Ás 17:12, o Nosso amigo Daniel, relatava uma temperatura de *23,5ºC*, em Almada!
Ás 19:11, o Nosso amigo Daniel, relatava uma temperatura de *22,5ºC*, em Almada!
Ás 20:14, o Nosso amigo PSM, relatava *Muito calor*, Vento de Este e céu com Cirrus!
Ás 20:27, o Nosso amigo Vitamos, relatava uma temperatura de *24,8ºC*! Vento Moderado e Quente!



Enfim... Admiração Geral


----------



## rijo (10 Out 2008 às 20:15)

Pico disse:


> Imagens de satelite geostacionario 1800Z - http://www.sat.dundee.ac.uk/
> 
> infrared 3.48 - 4.36 µm
> 
> ...



Não sei qual o motivo, mas todas essas nuvens formaram-se ao mesmo tempo em África....


----------



## trepkos (10 Out 2008 às 20:25)

Por aqui o meu carro marcava 26 graus, continua com vento mas não têm muita neblusidade.


----------



## AnDré (10 Out 2008 às 20:26)

rijo disse:


> Não sei qual o motivo, mas todas essas nuvens formaram-se ao mesmo tempo em África....



Se reparares elas formam-se a partir das 13-15h UTC. Ou seja, é a altura em que a temperatura à superfície da terra é mais elevada, dando origem à ascensão de ar quente que vai condensar em altura. Portanto, não são mais do que aguaceiros e trovoadas que se formam a meio da tarde.

Se reparares agora, todas essas nuvens estão em dissipação. O sol já se pôs e a temperatura à superfície começa a descer, ou seja, acabou-se o combustível que alimentava todas aquelas nuvens. Amanhã há mais do mesmo!

Por aqui sigo com 25,2ºC.
Vento em geral fraco de este.


----------



## Lightning (10 Out 2008 às 20:27)

rijo disse:


> Não sei qual o motivo, mas todas essas nuvens formaram-se ao mesmo tempo em África....



Rijo, onde é que arranjaste essa animação de satélite?


----------



## Lightning (10 Out 2008 às 20:41)

E já agora... é impressão minha ou isto tudo está-se a dissipar???

É que aqui na minha zona tá um dia de verão autêntico, SEM vento e com céu limpo...


----------



## jPdF (10 Out 2008 às 20:42)

Carregal do Sal, Distrito de Viseu.
Sigo com 20,5ºC
Ontem por esta altura estava com 16ºC

Um dia bem quente por aqui!


----------



## Lightning (10 Out 2008 às 20:50)

DE REPENTE LEVANTOU-SE GANDA VENTANIA AQUI!!!!!! Até se ouve o vento a ASSOBIAR nos telhados!!!


----------



## storm (10 Out 2008 às 20:57)

Neste momento sigo com 23.2ºC, um ar muito abafado (parece pleno verão), o vento acalmou e céu muito nublado.
A partir das 13:40 +- a temperatura  começou a subir até aos 28.6ºC acompanhada de vento quente (insuportável), via-se também muitos cirrostratus.

Esperemos que venha festa para todos


----------



## *Dave* (10 Out 2008 às 21:06)

Por aqui continua a ventania...

Quanto à "_Fabiana_", não será demasiado "fraca"?


----------



## Snifa (10 Out 2008 às 21:07)

Autêntica noite de Verão!

Tempo abafado com 24 graus  a esta hora!

Vento E - 10 km/h

Pressão 1020 hpa  ( estável)

Aquela massa de nuvens a sul do Algarve parece bastante  ameacadora!


----------



## Pico (10 Out 2008 às 21:07)

Frank_Tornado disse:


> DE REPENTE LEVANTOU-SE GANDA VENTANIA AQUI!!!!!! Até se ouve o vento a ASSOBIAR nos telhados!!!



É o demoinho que anda aí fora hehehe  

Por Aveiro 22,2ºC\sem vento\sem nuvens


----------



## *Dave* (10 Out 2008 às 21:14)

Se há 1h estava com 21,7ºC, agora estou com *21,4ºC* .


----------



## Levante (10 Out 2008 às 21:14)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Bem colocado o Alerta Laranja se verem o modelo Aladdin prevê uma quantidade de precipitação muito elevada principalmente para o Sotavento onde colocam a cor rosa entre 60 mm a 90 mm em 3 horas, nunca vi tal coisa neste modelo.



Os nuestros hermanos estão a delirar com o modelo Aladdin ao verem que a precipitação vem toda para o Algarve  Mas atenção, referem que a coisa pode ficar feia, com base naquilo que já referi há pouco... a subida da Fabiana um pouco para norte de forma a empurrar aquela linha convectiva que está a descarregar grandes quantidades de precipitação. E o que é facto é que vendo no sat24 e no radar, essa linha está cada vez mais proxima da costa... de momento 22º, 78% de humidade, vento calma/variável, condições muito muito favoráveis! now-casting a partir de agora


----------



## Chasing Thunder (10 Out 2008 às 21:16)

Incrivél por aqui ainda estão 24.0ºC


----------



## miguel (10 Out 2008 às 21:17)

Por aqui noite de muito calor e agora com vento fraco *25,2ºC*  40%HR e 1015hpa


----------



## Redfish (10 Out 2008 às 21:18)

Alguem da costa Algarvia consegue visualizar alguns relampagos?
Pelo imagens sat24 alguela massa nublosa deve estar a entrar a qualquer momento no Algarve.


----------



## Levante (10 Out 2008 às 21:22)

Vizinho algarvio, já olhaste pra sul em direcção às ilhas?! Relampagos e ráios! Ela está a chegar!


----------



## Gilmet (10 Out 2008 às 21:23)

Impressionante! Neste momento tenho *24,4ºC* (Tenho Precisamente o Mesmo que o Vitamos, lá em Coimbra)

Humidade a *39%*
Pressão a 1017 hPa
Vento a 14,8 km/h de E (90º)
Ponto de Orvalho nos 9,6ºC


Últimas Imagens de Satélite:


----------



## Redfish (10 Out 2008 às 21:32)

Eu vivo no interior Algarvio, mas de momento começou a levantar vento depois de alguma calmaria, com a temperatura a rondar os 23º,  pelo relato do LEVANTE isto vai animar....
Infelizmento tenho BTT em Messines amanhã e fazer 80 Km á chuva e com lama não vai ser Pêra doce, enfim um pau de dois bicos.


----------



## Levante (10 Out 2008 às 21:34)

Relampagos/ráios de 20 em 20 segundos, a temperatura desceu mais um grau, está nos 21º, humidade 88% e levantou-se vento moderado de sul, 18km/h...as cartas tão na mesa! E vejam o radar de Rota, já vem npo Golof de Cadiz outra linha convectiva que parece ainda mais activa!


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (10 Out 2008 às 21:36)

Muito calor, totalmente coberto... isto esta tipo bomba relogio... 

Mas mantem-se tudo calmo ate no vento!!  Mas estou apostos para a GRANDE-REPORTAGEM by]Tornado[


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (10 Out 2008 às 21:37)

Levante disse:


> Relampagos/ráios de 20 em 20 segundos, a temperatura desceu mais um grau, está nos 21º, humidade 88% e levantou-se vento moderado de sul, 18km/h...as cartas tão na mesa! E vejam o radar de Rota, já vem npo Golof de Cadiz outra linha convectiva que parece ainda mais activa!




Já começou ai em olhao??


----------



## Vince (10 Out 2008 às 21:41)

Bem, incrivel o dia que está, 30ºC de máxima e agora 25ºC com pouco vento ainda quente e abafado.

Nos modelos o GFS das 12z desagravou muito a situação para a madrugada no Algarve deixando quase tudo no mar. O Hirlam das 12z mantem.


----------



## Levante (10 Out 2008 às 21:44)

Já se vêm no mar relampagos e ráios frequentes mas chuva ainda nada. A temperatura já desceu para os 21º o vento que depois da calma soprava moderado de sul, agora sopra moderado de SSE com rajadas de 40km/h... tá aqui à porta


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (10 Out 2008 às 21:46)

Avisaram-me que ja ha raios visiveis na foz do rio...La vou ate ja!!!


----------



## Lightning (10 Out 2008 às 21:47)

Levante disse:


> Já se vêm no mar relampagos e ráios frequentes mas chuva ainda nada. A temperatura já desceu para os 21º o vento que depois da calma soprava moderado de sul, agora sopra moderado de SSE com rajadas de 40km/h... tá aqui à porta



Grande sorte... 
Por aqui só há bastante vento (+/- uns 30 km/h) e céu muito nublado... NADA de chuva ou trovoada, nem um relâmpago sequer...


----------



## ecobcg (10 Out 2008 às 21:57)

Interessante:


----------



## stormy (10 Out 2008 às 21:58)

]ToRnAdO[;89811 disse:
			
		

> Já começou ai em olhao??



Viva ao tempo tropical viva as trovoadas caribenhas!
Ate em sines estao 24Cº e o ar mais fresco em olhao deve ser devido a correntes descendentes de ar frio dentro da celula e da respectiva mesofrente ( rejada brusca de ar que saiu da celula em todas as direcções e que é indicador da proximidade da trovoada).
Aqui em lisboa esta calor e o ceu mto nublado esperemos por amanha...


----------



## Daniel Vilão (10 Out 2008 às 22:01)

Olá a todos. 
Por cá, o dia foi quente e de céu encoberto.
A máxima foi de *28,3 ºC* e o vento soprou fraco a moderado durante a tarde.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (10 Out 2008 às 22:02)

Extremos de hoje:

Tm: *13,9 ºC*
Tx: *28,3 ºC*


Agora o céu está pouco nublado, o vento está fraco e a temperatura está ainda nos *22,1 ºC*.


----------



## Vince (10 Out 2008 às 22:08)

Último Estofex dá mais importância ao interior centro/norte para a tarde/noite de amanhã. 
Esta previsão não inclui a próxima madrugada no Algarve, que faz parte da previsão anterior.








> SYNOPSIS
> 
> An omega-type upper flow pattern is expected to establish over Europe during the period, with the two corresponding upper cyclones being located over SW Iberia/N Morocco and over the eastern Mediterranean, respectively. Ample upper westerly flow is present N of this configuration over Scandinavia towards western Russia. The low-level pressure field reflects this upper-level pattern, with a large high over central portions of Europe and the central Mediterranean, WAA and cyclonic flow over the SW Mediterranean/Iberia ... and large SFC low complexes over the N Atlantic and Scandinavia.
> 
> ...


----------



## Mário Barros (10 Out 2008 às 22:12)

Esperava mais qualquer coisinha do estofex  acho que a situação tem um caracter bastante severo, essencialmente para o Algarve.


----------



## HotSpot (10 Out 2008 às 22:13)

Aqui estão uns impressionantes *24,7ºC* a esta hora e uma brisa quente de ENE.

Noite de fazer inveja a 90% (ou mais) das noites de verão....

A temperatura não sofreu qualquer variação na última hora e estão *+9,4ºC* que ontem à mesma hora


----------



## Mário Barros (10 Out 2008 às 22:15)

HotSpot disse:


> Aqui estão uns impressionantes *24,7ºC* a esta hora e uma brisa quente de ENE.
> 
> Noite de fazer inveja a 90% (ou mais) das noites de verão....
> 
> A temperatura não sofreu qualquer variação na última hora e estão *+9,4ºC* que ontem à mesma hora



Completamente de acordo Hotspot 

Eu estou com uns impressionantes 24.5ºC nunca tive uma temperatura tão alta este ano  a esta hora.


----------



## Vince (10 Out 2008 às 22:16)

Mário Barros disse:


> Esperava mais qualquer coisinha do estofex  acho que a situação tem um caracter bastante severo, essencialmente para o Algarve.



Esta previsão é a partir das 06z de amanhã, não inclui a próxima madrugada no Algarve, faz parte da previsão anterior.


----------



## stormy (10 Out 2008 às 22:22)

Donde virao aquelas DEA´s que o IM pos no mapa de trovoadas?????
Infelizmente cada vez confio menos no nosso IM...se ao menos fossem um decimo da AEMET ......

Bem eu acho que o ESTOFEX esta a fazer um bom trabalho mas devia por o nivel 1 tambem sobre todo o territorio portugues pois a situaçao é preocupante ate porque ja se formam agora pequenas celulas no SE alentejano e a sul do algarve ja temos temporal.
boas


----------



## miguel (10 Out 2008 às 22:26)

Aqui ainda tenho *25,0ºC*  em uma hora apenas desce 0,1ºC , 41%HR e 1015hpa o vento é fraco


----------



## Vince (10 Out 2008 às 22:35)

stormy disse:


> donde virao aquelas DEA´s que o IM pos no mapa de trovoadas?????
> infelizmente cada vez confio menos no nosso IM...se ao menos fossem um decimo da AEMET ou do MET OFFICE......










Erros nas redes de detecção acontecem por vezes. Ainda há poucos meses recordo-me num seguimento a Aemet ter umas descargas em Portugal e o céu estava limpo naquela zona. Desde que uso o forum não me lembro nunca de ter visto tantos erros como estes que estão agora nas DEA's do IM, portanto algum problema excepcional terá ocorrido nalgum dos sensores da rede, e se um problema excepcional e raro te incomoda tanto, lamento por ti, assim rapidamente gastas o teu capital de indignação que te fará falta para coisas mais graves e importantes.


----------



## Levante (10 Out 2008 às 22:37)

Começa finalmente a chover...e bem!! A sul está a decorrer um belo espectaculo de relampagos muito frequentes, ráios e já se ouviram uns 4 ou 5 trovões embora ainda longe. A temperatura desceu para os 20º e o vento é variável. Parece que esta primeira frente chegou e ainda vai deixar qualquer coisinha... mas durante toda a madrugada o golfo de Cadiz é uma bomba relógio!


----------



## Lightning (10 Out 2008 às 22:38)

miguel disse:


> Aqui ainda tenho *25,0ºC*  em uma hora apenas desce 0,1ºC , 41%HR e 1015hpa o vento é fraco



Miguel, moro mais "acima" de ti, e aqui está bastante vento, aproximadamente nos 30 km/h, o céu começa-se a cobrir com nuvens altas e bastante carregadas...  Isto aqui está a ficar com melhor aspecto. Creio que a culpa disto é de uma pequena linha que está por cima desta zona (pode-se ver essa linha no site do IM, ou qualquer outro site )


----------



## Agreste (10 Out 2008 às 22:42)

De facto confirma-se. Começou a chover e existem alguns tímidos relâmpagos lá ao longe no mar. Vamos aguardar!


----------



## stormy (10 Out 2008 às 22:47)

Vince disse:


> Erros nas redes de detecção acontecem por vezes. Ainda há poucos meses recordo-me num seguimento a Aemet ter umas descargas em Portugal e o céu estava limpo naquela zona. Desde que uso o forum não me lembro nunca de ter visto tantos erros como estes que estão agora nas DEA's do IM, portanto algum problema excepcional terá ocorrido e se um problema excepcional e raro te incomoda tanto, lamento por ti, assim rapidamente gastas o teu capital de indignação que te fará falta para coisas mais graves e importantes.




Eu acho q o IM ja melhorou em bastantes coisas mas que a AEMET  é mais evoluida isso é inegavel , por exemplo a previsao do IM para o continente no Domingo nao faz muita logica e nem bate certo com a AEMET pois,  com fluxo de E/SE as temperaturas nao deviam descer tanto....


----------



## miguel (10 Out 2008 às 22:47)

Não entendo essa previsão do ESTOFEX...devem estar a ver mal!! aqui vou agora com 24,8ºC e 42%HR


----------



## Redfish (10 Out 2008 às 22:48)

Por enquanto td calmo mas a vizinha Espanha já foi bastante atingida.
http://www.rtve.es/noticias/2008101...comunicada-por-mar-con-peninsula/176316.shtml


----------



## Gilmet (10 Out 2008 às 22:49)

Tenho cada vez mais certezas que vou ter, esta noite, a primeira noite tropical do ano... agora, em Outubro...

Temperatura nos *24,6ºC*, e Humidade nos *38%*


Ultimas Imagens de Satélite:






Mais recente previsão do Freemeteo (Sempre a reduzir):


----------



## stormy (10 Out 2008 às 22:50)

Levante disse:


> Começa finalmente a chover...e bem!! A sul está a decorrer um belo espectaculo de relampagos muito frequentes, ráios e já se ouviram uns 4 ou 5 trovões embora ainda longe. A temperatura desceu para os 20º e o vento é variável. Parece que esta primeira frente chegou e ainda vai deixar qualquer coisinha... mas durante toda a madrugada o golfo de Cadiz é uma bomba relógio!



Eu nao diria frente mas linha de instabilidade pois esta nao é uma depressao frontal....corrijam-me se estiver errado.
uma pergunta o que é uma depressao em omega?


----------



## Vince (10 Out 2008 às 22:52)

stormy disse:


> nao te esquecas que o AEMET nao tem nada a ver com portugal enquanto o IM detectou DEA´s erradamente no nosso territorio e nao em espanha
> eu acho q o IM ja melhorou em bastantes coisas mas q o AEMET ou o MET OFFICE sao mais evoluidos , por exemplo a previsao do IM para o continente no domingo nao faz muita logica e nao bate certo com o AEMET acho que com fluxo de E/SE as temperaturas nao deviam descer tanto....



Stormy, problemas acontecem, este é daqueles tão raros que qualquer pessoa os compreende. Grave é por exemplo amanhã o site ir abaixo se houver crise, esse tipo de coisas é que é realmente chato. 
Quanto à Aemet ou ao UKMet e o IM terem um décimo deles, mas o IM é menos de um décimo da Aemet, vai ver o orçamento de uns e outros, então do UKMet deve ser um orçamento 100 vezes mais pequeno


----------



## Redfish (10 Out 2008 às 22:54)




----------



## Redfish (10 Out 2008 às 22:57)

Td parece passar a sul


----------



## Vince (10 Out 2008 às 23:00)

stormy disse:


> uma pergunta o q é uma depressao omega?



Eles referem-se a isto:


----------



## stormy (10 Out 2008 às 23:02)

Vince disse:


> Stormy, problemas acontecem, este é daqueles tão raros que qualquer pessoa os compreende. Grave é por exemplo amanhã o site ir abaixo se houver crise, esse tipo de coisas é que é realmente chato.
> Quanto à Aemet ou ao UKMet e o IM terem um décimo deles, mas o IM é menos de um décimo da Aemet, vai ver o orçamento de uns e outros, então do UKMet deve ser um orçamento 100 vezes mais pequeno



Eu nao falo a nivel do orcamento mas a nivel de qualidade e sendo que o METOFFICE  tem um orcamento menor que o IM nao seria de esperar uma qualidade inferior?
Quanto á previsao de domingo o que é que achas?


----------



## stormy (10 Out 2008 às 23:06)

Vince disse:


> Eles referem-se a isto:



Chamam omega só devido ao elevado geopotencial ?
Desculpa a seca.. mas ainda estou a começar....


----------



## Lightning (10 Out 2008 às 23:10)

stormy disse:


> áh.... ao elevado geopotencial.....n tava a perceber mas olha porque q chamam omega é so devido ao elevado geopotencial ?
> desculpa a seca.. mas ainda estou a começar....



Chamam Ómega porque a parte sublinhada a branco faz a forma de um Ómega


----------



## Vince (10 Out 2008 às 23:12)

stormy disse:


> áh.... ao elevado geopotencial.....n tava a perceber mas olha porque q chamam omega é so devido ao elevado geopotencial ?
> desculpa a seca.. mas ainda estou a começar....



Não, é o padrão, se olhares melhor eu desenhei um Omega: Ω


----------



## ajrebelo (10 Out 2008 às 23:13)

boas

neste momento aqui em Sesimbra o vento é quente de Sul, parece preparar algo de muito bom, mas de repente o Extofex lança a sua previsão e 







lá estão os ERMANOS a levar com a Fabiana  

abraços vou para Espanha


----------



## Levante (10 Out 2008 às 23:15)

Redfish disse:


> Td parece passar a sul



Tens razão, esta primeira linha convectiva (frente foi lapso, obrigado pela correcção) deixou uma valente carga de água no mar ao longo do seu trajecto no sentido WNW (sensilvelmente) e um belissimo aparato eléctrico, esse sim bem visivel aos mais atentos, vislumbrei relampagos muito frequentes, bonitos ráios e alguns trovões foram perceptíveis, embora distantes. A chuva aqui foi de "raspão", durante apenas 5 minutos com alguma intensidade mas parou de imediato.  Também estou a acompanhar por esse radar, dado que o satélite à noite é um pouco enganador. Prevejo que a proxima instabilidade a atingir o sotavento algarvio seja essa linha que se encontra a SW da Cadiz. Tem a direcção NW, apontada para aqui, tem vindo a ganhar força e segundo relatos dos gaditanos, está a proporcionar um aparato eléctrico incessante! É aqui que deposito as minhas esperanças!  A outra linha maior e mais a sul que partiu de Marrocos tem características em tudo semelhantes a esta que há pouco tocou a costa algarvia... Noite/madrugada a acompanhar sem dúvida!


----------



## GFVB (10 Out 2008 às 23:16)

Boa noite a todos!

Aqui pela Costa está uma autêntica noite de Verão com o termómetro do carro a marcar 24ºC. Praticamente não há vento e está abafado na rua...
É mesmo caso para usar aquela expressão dos nossos pais e avós "calor de trovoada"


----------



## Pico (10 Out 2008 às 23:16)

Para Aveiro tudo pacifico


----------



## storm (10 Out 2008 às 23:17)

Agora e que isto esta-se a passar à coisa de 15 minutos tinha 22.3ºC agora fui a ver a estação está com 23.2, mas a coisa de 5 minutos estava a 23ºC(que coisa mais estranha

Isto é normal?


----------



## stormy (10 Out 2008 às 23:17)

Frank_Tornado disse:


> Chamam Ómega porque a parte sublinhada a branco faz a forma de um Ómega



Ah... é verdade...
desculpem....


----------



## Lightning (10 Out 2008 às 23:21)

stormy disse:


> ah...q burrice é verdade...
> desculpem....



Que burrice nada... Se tiveres mais duvidas ja sabes


----------



## Pico (10 Out 2008 às 23:24)

storm disse:


> Agora e que isto esta-se a passar à coisa de 15 minutos tinha 22.3ºC agora fui a ver a estação está com 23.2, mas a coisa de 5 minutos estava a 23ºC(que coisa mais estranha
> 
> Isto é normal?



Sim isso pode acontecer naturalmente.... daqui a pouco vais ver que vai baixar outra vez


----------



## stormy (10 Out 2008 às 23:25)

Frank_Tornado disse:


> Que burrice nada... Se tiveres mais duvidas ja sabes


----------



## ecobcg (10 Out 2008 às 23:28)

A Fabiana deixou as suas primeiras pingas por aqui! Choveu agora mesmo durante 2/3 minutos.. nada de especial...mas já molhou a estrada...de resto tudo calmo, até o vento acalmou...sigo agora com 20,7ºC e 1013,4 hPa!!


----------



## Levante (10 Out 2008 às 23:30)

Malta do sotavento, olhos postos no mar a SE, está a formar-se algo importante a cerca de 40km da costa, a tal linha ao largo de Cadiz está a ganhar força, êm uma olhada no radar de Rota, não tarda há mais ráios, vou-me ausentar para observações


----------



## Vince (10 Out 2008 às 23:33)

Afinal a Aemet também tem descargas no Alentejo, se calhar não foi erro nenhum.


----------



## ecobcg (10 Out 2008 às 23:39)

Será que virá alguma coisa daqui durante a noite:


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (10 Out 2008 às 23:40)

Por aqui...19,7 º e 1016 hPa. Vento moderado de SE com rajadas..


----------



## stormy (10 Out 2008 às 23:42)

Vince disse:


> Afinal a Aemet também tem descargas no Alentejo, se calhar não foi erro nenhum.



Essas três deveram-se a uma pequena celula mas haviam mais no IM.
No alentejo central segundo o radar de loulé, formam-se algumas celulas e a situacao ao largo do algarve é magnifica e avassaladora.
Em sines ainda estao 25Cº
JA NEM QUERO SABER DOS MODELOS


----------



## algarvio1980 (10 Out 2008 às 23:42)

Vamos ter calma, o IM funciona bem, hoje lançou os alertas antes e não em cima, quanto ao radar de trovoadas ele não falha está instalado em Olhão.

Continuo na opinião que podemos ter aguaceiros localmente fortes durante a madrugada, mais sotavento do que barlavento, o Aladdin previa entre as 21h e as 00h precipitação ao largo de Faro e isso verificou-se.


----------



## ajrebelo (10 Out 2008 às 23:45)

boas

como é, a festa vem mais cedo? ninguém quer ir fazer uma praia? que bafo  

abraços


----------



## ecobcg (10 Out 2008 às 23:48)

Bem!!
Parecia que a situação estava a diminuir de intensidade, no entanto:




Não sei é se chega alguma coisa à costa!!!


----------



## AnDré (10 Out 2008 às 23:48)

ajrebelo disse:


> boas
> 
> como é a festa vem mais cedo, ninguém quer ir fazer uma praia , que bafo
> 
> abraços



Bem que eu ia!
Vim agora da rua: Chinelos, calções e t-shirt!
Uma brisa quente de Este, a Lua a brilhar por entre as nuvens. Enfim...
Para ser perfeita só faltam mesmo um relâmpagos no horizonte!


----------



## ecobcg (10 Out 2008 às 23:51)

AnDré disse:


> Bem que eu ia!
> Vim agora da rua: Chinelos, calções e t-shirt!
> Um brisa quente de Este, a Lua a brilhar por entre as nuvens. Enfim...
> Para ser perfeita só faltam mesmo um relâmpagos no horizonte!



Se já tens os chinelos, calções e t-shirt, pega no carro, direcção Algarve, e ainda vens a tempo de beber um copo ao som de trovoada!!


----------



## Nuno Figueiredo (11 Out 2008 às 00:00)

Não estou em Coruche, estou nas Caraíbas (pelo menos é o que parece: 22.9ºC, e 1011Hpa). Segundo os valores de Cape, não estou a entender muito bem a previsão do Estofex, mas eles lá hão-de saber:





Pessoal algarvio, vão dando notícias


----------



## miguel (11 Out 2008 às 00:06)

Por aqui a temperatura segue bem quente *24,5ºC* e 45%HR esta "Fabiana" até ao momento tem se mostrado bem quente e húmida por aqui!  Não me admira nada de ver nas próximas horas desenvolvimentos no interior do Alentejo a vir para o mar  O melhor é não ir dormir por via das duvidas não vá a "Fabiana" ficar encharcada durante a noite


----------



## stormy (11 Out 2008 às 00:11)

miguel disse:


> Por aqui a temperatura segue bem quente *24,5ºC* e 45%HR esta "Fabiana" até ao momento tem se mostrado bem quente e húmida por aqui!  Não me admira nada de ver nas próximas horas desenvolvimentos no interior do Alentejo a vir para o mar  O melhor é não ir dormir por via das duvidas não vá a "Fabiana" ficar encharcada durante a noite


tens razao....isto tá a ficar bommm


----------



## ajrebelo (11 Out 2008 às 00:12)

miguel disse:


> Por aqui a temperatura segue bem quente *24,5ºC* e 45%HR esta "Fabiana" até ao momento tem se mostrado bem quente e húmida por aqui!  Não me admira nada de ver nas próximas horas desenvolvimentos no interior do Alentejo a vir para o mar  O melhor é não ir dormir por via das duvidas não vá a "Fabiana" ficar encharcada durante a noite



boas

 esta "Fabiana" até ao momento tem se mostrado bem quente e húmida 



abraços


----------



## amarusp (11 Out 2008 às 00:13)

Boa noite!~ja viram os alertas para Espanha?


----------



## Nuno (11 Out 2008 às 00:14)

miguel disse:


> Por aqui a temperatura segue bem quente *24,5ºC* e 45%HR esta "Fabiana" até ao momento tem se mostrado bem quente e húmida por aqui!  Não me admira nada de ver nas próximas horas desenvolvimentos no interior do Alentejo a vir para o mar  O melhor é não ir dormir por via das duvidas não vá a "Fabiana" ficar encharcada durante a noite



Boas, por aqui esta uma noite espectacular, tenho 23.7ºC e 50% sem vento,  ..Pois Miguel nos por aqui estamos atentos, esta fabiana esta a revelar-se muito quente e húmida, vamos ver como ela evolui pela noite dentro


----------



## Pico (11 Out 2008 às 00:16)

nuno disse:


> b esta fabiana esta a revelar-se muito quente e húmida, vamos ver como ela evolui pela noite dentro



no comments


----------



## Levante (11 Out 2008 às 00:19)

Belo espectáculo nesta meia hora...relâmpagos contínuos, ráios a SE  A linha convectiva que estava a meio do Golfo de já aproximou da zona do Cabo de Santa Maria, mas também perdeu alguma força, e está por enquanto a proporcionar muitos relâmpagos a sul. Esta linha fundiu-se com aquela que se encontrava a W de Cadiz e que estava a deslocar-se na direcção NW para o sotavento algarvio. Essa linha vinda de SE está a gerar células muito activas na sua origem e outras menos activas nas proximidades da costa, que têm resultado em relmapagos e ráios e qualquer momento podem aproximar-se da costa e dar chuva! 20º, 90% humidade, vento N fraco e váriável mas com rajadas superiores a 30km/h... now-casting e olhar pela janela!


----------



## Gilmet (11 Out 2008 às 00:26)

Por cá, despeço-me com *23,2ºC* de temperatura e *43%* de Humidade

O céu continua Muito Nublado por Cirrus e Cirroestratus


----------



## stormy (11 Out 2008 às 00:27)

Despeço-me com 23.5Cº , vento moderado com rajadas e ceu muito nublado .


----------



## Mário Barros (11 Out 2008 às 00:29)

stormy disse:


> esta noite vai chover até em lisboa pelo andar da coisa e a tarde nem se fala.........
> boa sorte e boa noite tropical bem pode ser a ultima deste ano.



Só se for aí, que aqui não chove não, até lá para o final da tarde de amanhã.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (11 Out 2008 às 00:34)

Eu j fui limpar a vista ao assistir um belo ''fogo de artificio'' no mar, de algumas cores como Vermelho/Amarelo/alaranjado e os brancos...

DESCARGAS BRUTAIS, e com poucos segundes de diferença... 

Nota-se bem tambem as bandas de chuva com os claroes...era intensa, e se tivesse vindo para terra, teria feito estragos...

Outro anotamento--As celulas alem de muito convectivas e chuvosas vem carregadas de vento forte...

O mar estava revoltado!!


QUE FESTÃO MALTAAA!!!


----------



## ajrebelo (11 Out 2008 às 00:41)

]ToRnAdO[;89916 disse:
			
		

> Eu j fui limpar a vista ao assistir um belo ''fogo de artificio'' no mar, de algumas cores como Vermelho/Amarelo/alaranjado e os brancos...
> 
> DESCARGAS BRUTAIS, e com poucos segundes de diferença...
> 
> ...




boas

fotos  e vídeos?  maquina nova e nem uma imagem.

assim não pode ser

por aqui ficou um pouco mais fresco

abraços


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (11 Out 2008 às 00:47)

ajrebelo disse:


> boas
> 
> fotos  e vídeos?  maquina nova e nem uma imagem.
> 
> ...




Isso ja esta filmado... quero extrair fotos do filme...

Neste momento começou a relampejar intensamente outra vez e ja Pinga grosso!!

Vou ter festa!! ja se ouvem alguns trovoes mais perto... E esta muito vento!!


----------



## rijo (11 Out 2008 às 00:59)

Frank_Tornado disse:


> Rijo, onde é que arranjaste essa animação de satélite?



Fui eu que a fiz com as imagens do eumetsat


----------



## Levante (11 Out 2008 às 01:03)

]ToRnAdO[;89916 disse:
			
		

> Eu j fui limpar a vista ao assistir um belo ''fogo de artificio'' no mar, de algumas cores como Vermelho/Amarelo/alaranjado e os brancos...
> 
> DESCARGAS BRUTAIS, e com poucos segundes de diferença...
> 
> ...



 Acredita Tornado! Também presenciei um belo aparato eléctrico, relampagos ráios e até uns trovões distantes! As células que andavam ao largo da nossa costa perderam alguma força, felizmente, porque a linha convectiva que se instalou na costa de Cadiz é de facto qualquer coisa de impressionante, e está estática a horas!!  Fui agora ao meteored e segundo os nuestros hermanos gaditanos, a temperatura desceu 5º em pouco mais de meia hora, levantou-se um autentico vendaval e o aparato electrico nao pára há horas, e por lá teme-se o pior, visto que é a linha convectiva que está finalmente a entrar pela costa. Dizem que a imagem do radar de Rota é digna dos livro, nunca viram nada semelhante!  (tanta intensidade durante tanto tempo na mesma posição)
Por aqui, choveu finalmente com muita intensidade durante cerca de 20 minutos!


----------



## F_R (11 Out 2008 às 01:03)

Boas pessoal

Por cá continuamos igual, vento ruidoso(pode ser k seja a anunciar temporal) e noite tropical ainda com *22.8ºC*.Pa uma noite de Outubro

Vamos ver o que isto nos reserva amanhã


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (11 Out 2008 às 01:06)

Levante disse:


> Acredita Tornado! Também presenciei um belo aparato eléctrico, relampagos ráios e até uns trovões distantes! As células que andavam ao largo da nossa costa perderam alguma força, felizmente, porque a linha convectiva que se instalou na costa de Cadiz é de facto qualquer coisa de impressionante, e está estática a horas!!  Fui agora ao meteored e segundo os nuestros hermanos gaditanos, a temperatura desceu 5º em pouco mais de meia hora, levantou-se um autentico vendaval e o aparato electrico nao pára há horas, e por lá teme-se o pior, visto que é a linha convectiva que está finalmente a entrar pela costa. Dizem que a imagem do radar de Rota é digna dos livro, nunca viram nada semelhante!  (tanta intensidade durante tanto tempo na mesma posição)
> Por aqui, choveu finalmente com muita intensidade durante cerca de 20 minutos!




Não sei se por ai ja esta a começar... mas aqui alguns trovoes ja fazem um bom barulho e os relampagos sao de 9 em 9 segs de media...

E o tamanho das pingas enorme...ou seja quer dizer que isto vai ficar em cima do Algarve pelo que parece...

Se assim for... estamos de ''apuros''!


----------



## AnDré (11 Out 2008 às 01:17)

Quem andou pelos ares, foi hoje a localidade de Fajão, Pampilhosa da Serra!

No gráfico estão representadas, não as rajadas de vento, mas a média da velocidade nos últimos 10 minutos de cada hora.






E entretanto a energia eólica hoje, continua a render!


----------



## Levante (11 Out 2008 às 01:22)

]ToRnAdO[;89923 disse:
			
		

> Não sei se por ai ja esta a começar... mas aqui alguns trovoes ja fazem um bom barulho e os relampagos sao de 9 em 9 segs de media...
> 
> E o tamanho das pingas enorme...ou seja quer dizer que isto vai ficar em cima do Algarve pelo que parece...
> 
> Se assim for... estamos de ''apuros''!



Sim, também começaram há pouco trovões já com bom ruído, choveu intensamente durante aproximadamente 10 minutos mas acalmou, apesar de ainda nao ter parado! 18º e vento sul 30 km/h! isto promete, mas espero que aquela "linha de turbonada" como lhe chama em espanha nao se instale nem na nossa costa nem na costa de luz espanhola (da qual está muito perto)  visto que poderia ter consequências graves


----------



## Hazores (11 Out 2008 às 01:22)

boas!

descobri à poucoeste forum e axei bastante interessante!
não fosse eu gostar de metereologia....
sou dos açores, e essa "tempestade" que voçês tão a descrever, já faz algum tempo que não avistamos por cá.
é que este ano o anticiclone fez juz ao nome e têm se mantido por cá...


----------



## Nuno Figueiredo (11 Out 2008 às 01:22)

Ninguém quer ir a Espanha num instante comprar caramelos? Incrível:


----------



## Brunomc (11 Out 2008 às 01:26)

Boa Noite pessoal 

Cá estou eu para acompanhar a situação..cheguei agora a casa

por aqui tenho céu muito nublado e vento moderado com algumas rajadas..

Noite Tropical 

temperaturas ( registos )

23h30 - 24.0ºC

00h00 - 24.0ºC

01h00 - 23.0ºC

ultimo registo 

01h08 - 22,5ºC 


Aqui tá uma foto que tirei no meu Opel a 20 minutos atráz..desculpem a qualidade..lol


----------



## Nuno (11 Out 2008 às 01:28)

Nuno Figueiredo disse:


> Ninguém quer ir a Espanha num instante comprar caremelos? Incrível:





Estas coisas são bonitas de seguir, mas isto vai causar sérios danos na vida de muitas pessoas, caso atinja Espanha, parece que o Algarve também já estava a levar com ela. Por aqui 22.9ºC e 51%


----------



## AnDré (11 Out 2008 às 01:38)

Hazores disse:


> boas!
> 
> descobri à poucoeste forum e axei bastante interessante!
> não fosse eu gostar de metereologia....
> ...



Bem-vindo *Hazores*!

Chegaste numa altura quem que o fórum está ao rubro devido à instabilidade que se adivinha, e já se faz sentir no sul do continente.

Passa pelo tópico das Apresentações, e apresenta-te!

Contamos com a tua participação!


----------



## AnDré (11 Out 2008 às 02:00)

O Algarve a encher os penicos!

Almancil, em 10 minutos passou de 3,3mm para 8,1mm
Tavira vai com 9,1mm
S. Brás de Alportel com 4,4mm (às 1:34) (EDIT: às 2:04 ia com 9,0mm)












Descargas eléctricas na última hora:


----------



## Gongas (11 Out 2008 às 02:30)

O Freemeteo coloca para Coimbra amanha: Chuva e possibilidade de forte tempestade com trovoada!


----------



## AnDré (11 Out 2008 às 03:00)

*Das 0h às 1h UTC: (estações do IM)*
8,6mm - Faro (aeroporto)
6,3mm - Castro Marim
2,8mm - Alcoutim
1,7mm - Portimão

Outras estações (desde as 0h):
11,9mm - Almancil
10,6mm - Tavira
10,6mm - S.Brás de Alportel
9,7mm - Monchique


Por aqui, vento moderado a forte de ENE e 22,7ºC


----------



## rijo (11 Out 2008 às 03:03)




----------



## Redfish (11 Out 2008 às 07:17)

Segundo relatos de pessoal da zona de Cadiz trata-se do temporal mais intenso dos ultimos anos naquela  zona.


----------



## Nuno (11 Out 2008 às 07:32)

Bom dia, por aqui tive mínima tropical, 20,5ºC e 63% . Esta uma manha calma sem vento mas com céu muito nublado. Por terras espanholas e algarvias as coisas parecem ter sido graves e ainda continuam a estar .


----------



## miguel (11 Out 2008 às 07:57)

Boas

Aqui a mínima foi de 18,5ºC nada de noite tropical como parecia ir ser...agora 18,6ºC, 71%HR gosto, 1014hpa e céu muito nublado...é brutal os relatos no sul de espanha e o modelo para lá não dava grande coisa!!só assim se pode ver o que vele o modelo nestas alturas localmente não adivinha nada  e penso que agora esta manha e esta tarde primeiro o baixo alentejo e depois todo o interior vai ver cenas grandes e para a noite já a zona Centro...


----------



## storm (11 Out 2008 às 08:13)

Bom dia,

Noite de muito vento fraco/moderado com rajadas bem fortes, neste momento 20.4ºC e uma mínima de 20.2ºC, muito nublado, continua abafado e vento fraco.


----------



## miguel (11 Out 2008 às 08:14)

Céu a ficar muito escuro a Sul  18,7ºC, 69%HR


----------



## miguel (11 Out 2008 às 08:22)

Já estão a rebentar pequenas células no Interior do Alentejo e ainda agora nasceu o dia isto promete  aqui céu cada vez mais carregado a vir de SE


----------



## miguel (11 Out 2008 às 08:35)

Elas vão rebentar em força para mim de reguengos para cima em todo o Interior durante esta manha e tarde, depois virar para Oeste mas mais para cima na zona de Coimbra mais ou menos! Olho para o radar e a história é sempre a mesma no Litoral parece que se esfuma no interior rebenta!


----------



## miguel (11 Out 2008 às 08:48)

Linda imagem!


----------



## miguel (11 Out 2008 às 08:53)

Agora é que vi que pelas 4:07 tive uma rajada de *43,6km/h* de E 

Agora 19,0km/h, 68%HR e 1015hpa céu coberto


----------



## AnDré (11 Out 2008 às 09:01)

Bom dia!

Durante a noite, e pelo que vi até agora, a precipitação registada não foi nada de especial.
Apenas em *Castro Marim* chegou a cair mais de 10mm numa hora:






Precipitação acumulada em algumas estações do Algarve desde as 0h:
22,6mm - Monchique
21,1mm - Almancil
19,5mm - Tavira
19,2mm - S. Brás de Alportel

Descargas eléctricas nas últimas horas:





Imagens de Satélite:





Radar, neste momento:


----------



## stormy (11 Out 2008 às 09:07)

Aqui em lisboa a minima foi de.19.9
Agora já  estao 20.6º e ceu encoberto algumas pingas ja cairam mas nada de relevante.
a tarde promete..


----------



## Gerofil (11 Out 2008 às 09:08)

Alandroal: Chuva moderada com trovoada entre as 8h45 e as 9h05.


----------



## miguel (11 Out 2008 às 09:13)

Aqui está a pingar agora com 19,0ºC, 69%HR


----------



## Chasing Thunder (11 Out 2008 às 09:20)

Bom Dia

Por aqui acabou de cair um aguaceiro e estão 19.2ºC.


----------



## *Dave* (11 Out 2008 às 09:20)

Por aqui a temperatura começou a descer devagar e o incrível é que estão *18.7ºC* e é a minha mínima do dia até agora .

A HR vai subindo bem, pelo que já estou com* 63%*.

A pressão subiu um pouquinho, estando agora com *1016,9mb/hPa*.

O céu está bastante "negro" e o vento sopra forte.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Out 2008 às 09:21)

Bons dias por aqui o céu está bastante carregado de nuvens e escuro o vento continua com rajadas.caiaram por aqui os primeiros aguaceiros mas nada especial.a temparatura vai nos 19.1ºc.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (11 Out 2008 às 09:46)

E já começou novamente a chover por aqui.
T.Actual: 18.9ºC


----------



## stormy (11 Out 2008 às 09:50)

Agora ceu mto nublado por nuvens altas e medias Tactual 20.7Cº
No alentejo ja bomba e o radar é animador....


----------



## rufer (11 Out 2008 às 09:55)

Boas.
Por aqui já choveu, mas pouco. O céu está muito escuro.
Temperatura 20.8º a descer.


----------



## Lightning (11 Out 2008 às 09:56)

Aqui é só céu muito nublado, coberto por nuvens altas e carregadas, e vento so vento so vento 

Isto assim não dá...


----------



## Chasing Thunder (11 Out 2008 às 10:03)

E já ouvi um trovão, e a chuva continua


----------



## Brunomc (11 Out 2008 às 10:09)

Bom Dia 

acordei com o céu muito nublado e vento moderado

já choveu uns aguaceiros moderados entre as 9h e 10h


agora não chove..o vento parece que acalmou


----------



## Gerofil (11 Out 2008 às 10:11)

Alandroal: Chove de forma continua desde as 8h45, quase sempre de forma moderada. Temperatura de 14,5 ºC.


----------



## trepkos (11 Out 2008 às 10:12)

Por aqui desde as 9H que chove copiosamente chuva fraca/moderada, não oiço vento, mas está o céu escuro, talvez venha ai uma trovoada


----------



## Lightning (11 Out 2008 às 10:12)

Pessoal aqui parece que vai anoitecer agora


----------



## Kraliv (11 Out 2008 às 10:27)

Boas,


Aqui pelo Redondo entre as 8.00 e as 10.00H registei 12mm 







A mínima que era altinha até cerca das 8.00h (18,5ºC)...baixou para os 13,9ºC durante um segundo aguaceiro que caiu forte cerca das 9/9.30h com alguns trovões à mistura  

Neste momento chove ligeiramente e a temperatura está nos 14,3ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Out 2008 às 10:28)

Continua o céu bastante nublado já não está tão escuro caíram mais aguaceiros dei para molhar o chão pouco mais temp: 19.1ºc a prssão vai nos 1016hpa e vento de E com rajadas.


----------



## storm (11 Out 2008 às 10:40)

Por aqui desde as 10:00 que tem vindo a anoitecer, muitas nuvens bem negras, vamos la ver o que vai dar


----------



## Brunomc (11 Out 2008 às 10:41)

> E já ouvi um trovão, e a chuva continua



ai na tua zona nota-se um bocado mais alaranjado no radar do IM ás 10h..andava ai uma trovoada 

por aqui céu muito nublado e vento fraco

de momento não chove..


----------



## Brunomc (11 Out 2008 às 10:54)




----------



## algarvio1980 (11 Out 2008 às 10:54)

Por aqui, desiludiu um bocado pouca trovoada e a chuva não foi muito além. Céu nublado, vento moderado de leste, e nada de chuva passa tudo ao lado.
Registei até agora: 17 mm.

Previsão do ElTiempo Severo:





RESUMEN  DE  RIESGOS

--Alerta por tormetntas severas, días 11-12. Suroeste Peninsular.
-Alerta por precipitaciones localmente muy intensas, días 11-12. Mitad sur.
- Alerta por TORMENTAS SEVERAS, probabilidad del 20%, Días 11-12. Este

_______ACTUALIZADO A LAS 09:00h DEL 11 DE OCTUBRE DE 2008_____

 ANÁLISIS SINÓPTICO Y MESOSCALAR

La DANA tenderá a ascender y a diluirse hacia el interior peninsular, de tal modo que también disminuirá la presión en superficie de la baja del suroeste. No obstante, se mantendrá una importante inestabilidad dinámica en toda la mitad sur peninsular, y se extenderá por puntos centrales de la Península. Con todo esto, el recorrido marítimo y la intensidad del viento irán disminuyendo significativamente en las próximas horas, aunque no desaparecerá totalmente en los próximos días.

Además, hoy sábado día 11, el CAPE/lifted será cercano a 2000 J/kg /-6ºC en el SW y en torno a 1000 J/kg /-5ºC en el Este y SE; y mañana domingo se invertirán los papeles. Pero en general habrá índices muy favorables a la inestabilidad en toda la mitad sur, a pesar de la presencia de una capa de inhibición propiciada por la advección africana del SE. 

RESUMEN DE RIESGOS 

Se esperan tormentas severas en el SW y SE, con la posibilidad de un SCM en el SW que podrá tener o no una SP embebida, aunque estas son más probables en el SE. Y atención a la capa intermedia seca del SE, ya que podría provocar downburst severos.


----------



## Gilmet (11 Out 2008 às 11:02)

Bom Dia Pessoal!

Por cá, a temperatura desceu mais do que eu pensava... e a mínima já não foi tropical, com *18,7ºC*

Neste momento tenho 19,0ºC (Vamos lá ver se não tenho outra mínima)
Humidade a 63%
Pressão a 1016 hPa
Vento a 16,9 km/h de ENE (68º)
Ponto de Orvalho nos 11,9ºC


Céu Totalmente Encoberto por uma camada Homogénea de Cirroestratus... Por Baixo, algumas núvens médias e ainda bastantes Fratus, que passam a Grande Velocidade!


Última Imagem de Satélite:






Descargas Eléctricas nas Últimas Horas:








*EDIT: Começou a Chover!!!!*


----------



## ecobcg (11 Out 2008 às 11:09)

Bom dia,

A noite por cá foi calma, a Fabiana por aqui só deixou alguma chuva. Trovoada nem por isso!!

O céu está nublado por nuvens baixas, e sigo com:
21,9ºC
1013,9hPa
69% HR

Parece que agora a festa será do Alentejo para cima. Aqui nos Algarves terá acabado???? A não ser que nasça qualquer coisa mais para a tarde!!!


----------



## Lightning (11 Out 2008 às 11:10)

Boas, de novo

Já choveram pingas bastante grossas aqui. Acabou mesmo agora. Abocado fui dar uma volta a ver se tirava mais fotos, e quando olhei para o céu vi uma nuvem que para mim é estranha:






Alguém me consegue dizer o seu nome/o que significa?


----------



## Gerofil (11 Out 2008 às 11:28)

Alandroal: Por aqui a chuva continua, embora com menor intensidade; chove desde as 8h45.
Curioso: hoje o vento "calou-se"; a pressão atmosférica tornou-se homogénia em quase todo o Alentejo.


----------



## stormy (11 Out 2008 às 11:36)

APOS UM AGUACEIRO que molhou a estrada a temperatura desceu, raspando na minima de 19.9Cº 

Agora ja vou com 20.1Cº e pingos....vem ai festa


----------



## redragon (11 Out 2008 às 11:37)

por aqui tivemos trovoada de madrugada e agora desde as 10h que não para de descarregarem grande!!!!! Finalmente uma chuvada das boas!!!!!


----------



## Chasing Thunder (11 Out 2008 às 11:40)

Por aqui já não chove e a temperatura está nos 18.4ºC.


----------



## DRC (11 Out 2008 às 11:42)

Em Póvoa de Santa Iria
estão 19ºC, o vento
sopra fraco e até agora
só caíram algumas pingas.
Pode ser que venha mais para a Tarde.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (11 Out 2008 às 11:43)

Por cá, a mínima foi de *17,3 ºC*.
Já choveu fraco, mas agora o céu está encoberto e não chove.


----------



## Gilmet (11 Out 2008 às 11:47)

Chasing Thunder disse:


> Por aqui já não chove e a temperatura está nos 18.4ºC.



Por aqui também já não chove, e a temperatura está nos *18,4ºC* (Nova Mínima do Dia)


Humidade a 71%
Pressão a 1015 hPa
Vento a 14,0 km/h de N (360º)
Ponto de Orvalho nos 12,9ºC


Última Imagem de Satélite:


----------



## *Dave* (11 Out 2008 às 12:00)

Por aqui continua o céu nublado e o vento forte.

A temperatura vai subindo aos poucos, ao contrário da HR que desce.

Neste momento:
T: 20,8ºC
HR: 56%
P: 1015,3mb/hPa


----------



## F_R (11 Out 2008 às 12:24)

Boas

Por cá céu muito nublado, já cairam algumas pingas mas nada de especial.
Estão *18.1ºC*, e a minima do dia (até ao momento foi de *17.9ºC*, registada ás 11 horas.

De realçar que a máxima até este momento foi registada às 0.00


----------



## Chasing Thunder (11 Out 2008 às 12:26)

Será que a Fabiana já acabou, é que na imagem de satélite já não á grande coisa no sul.

T.Actual: 19.4ºC


----------



## Brunomc (11 Out 2008 às 12:37)

> Será que a Fabiana já acabou, é que na imagem de satélite já não á grande coisa no sul.



ainda não..agora a tarde a mais festa 

por aqui céu muito nublado e vento moderado

estão 18.0ºC


----------



## algarvio1980 (11 Out 2008 às 12:37)

*Protecção civil acciona Alerta Amarelo para o Algarve*

Em comunicado, o Centro Distrital de Operações de Socorro (CDOS) de Faro informa que o Algarve está sob alerta amarelo desde as 12h00 de 10 de Outubro até às 12h00 de dia 13 de Outubro.

A Autoridade alerta para a possibilidade de cheias rápidas em meio urbano, por acumulação de águas pluviais ou insuficiências dos sistemas de drenagem; danos em estruturas montadas ou suspensas; e aumento do número de acidentes de viação, devido à existência de piso escorregadio e eventual formação de lençóis de água, entre outros factores.

Recomenda-se à população que tome medidas especiais de precaução, por exemplo, que proceda à desobstrução dos sistemas de escoamento das águas pluviais, limpeza dos bueiros, algerozes, caleiras e respectivos sistemas de escoamento;fecho de portas e janelas assim como à arrumação de equipamento solto, caixotes de lixo ou outros objectos, em virtude de vento mais forte.

Também deve adoptar uma atitude de condução defensiva na estrada e não forçar a passagem por estradas submersas, de modo a precaver o arrastamento de pessoas ou viaturas para buracos no pavimento ou caixas de esgoto abertas.

A população residente nas zonas ribeirinhas deve ter em atenção a possibilidade de eventuais inundações por transbordo das linhas de água.

Fonte: Observatório do Algarve


----------



## vitamos (11 Out 2008 às 12:44)

Bom dia!
Neste momento em Lisboa. Hoje em coimbra pelas 8 da manhã ainda tinha 21,5ºC de tempertura, mas sempre a descer, tal como a pressão que se encontrva em 1014hPa. Em Lisboa deparei-me com céu encobertoe  o chão molhado. Agora as nuvens tão a dar lugar ao sol...


----------



## AnDré (11 Out 2008 às 12:47)

Por aqui foi pingando a meio da manhã.
Pingou, pingou... Mas nem 0,2mm acumulou!

Por agora o sol vai espreitando, o vento mantém-se moderado de Este e a temperatura está estagnada nos 21,3ºC.


----------



## storm (11 Out 2008 às 12:52)

De manha só caiu umas pingas mas foi só para assustar.

Temperatura está nos 23.7ºC mas com tendência de subida, este sistema esta muito muito fraco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Out 2008 às 12:53)

Por aqui tudo igual só vento, chuva cairam alguns aguaceiros, mas nada de grande quantidade dei para sujar o carro de barro da chuva  a temparatura nem se altera continuamos nos 19.4ºc.


----------



## Gongas (11 Out 2008 às 13:01)

Neste momento aguaceiro moderado em Coimbra. é o primeiro do dia. o céu cada vez mais carregado.


----------



## Mário Barros (11 Out 2008 às 13:08)

Ou as temperaturas sobem mais 5ºC ou então temos a trovoada muito mal parada, estou com 20.7ºC e é 13h uma vergonha pá.


----------



## squidward (11 Out 2008 às 13:15)

Por aqui choveu de manhã, mas nada de especial...Trovoadas "vistlas"

Vamos ver o que nos reservam as próximas horas


----------



## *Dave* (11 Out 2008 às 13:19)

Aqui eis que caíram os primeiros pingo, mas nada de muito significativo.

O céu está completamente nublado, o vento amainou um pouco agora, passando a soprar com intensidade média.

Lá fora ouvem-se trovões.

Neste momento sigo com:
T: 20,2ºC
HR: 64%
P: 1014,5mb/hPa (vai descendo sem parar...)


A _Fabiana_ dispersou-se muito...


----------



## Daniel Vilão (11 Out 2008 às 13:25)

Por cá, estou com *22,8 ºC* e algumas abertas.
O céu está muito nublado e não chove.


----------



## Mário Barros (11 Out 2008 às 13:26)

Tive agora a fazer uma ronda pelas estações, e já nem sei se hei-de chorar se rir  o norte está muito mais quente que o sul, sei que o sul foi devido há chuva, mas por amor de deus 15.2ºC na Amareleja tenham dó, assim não vamos a lado nenhum se ontem chegamos quase aos 30ºC hoje já não se passa dos 22ºC 





Ar fresco a vir de sul, onde é que já se viu...ainda dizem que o mundo vai virar churrasco.


----------



## JAlves (11 Out 2008 às 13:30)

Boa Tarde a todos.

Embora seja de Odivelas, encontro-me na Vidigueira a passar o fim-de-semana e tenho a dizer que choveu com muita intensidade, quase ininterruptamente entre as 03:00 e as 10:00 sensivelmente.

Desde ai não choveu mais, embora o céu se encontre bastante nublado e ainda não se tenha visto o sol durante o dia de hoje.

Cumprimentos


----------



## Brunomc (11 Out 2008 às 14:02)

Boa Tarde 


ponto de situação por aqui :


* sem chuva
* céu muito nublado e vento fraco 
* estão 21,5ºC


----------



## stormy (11 Out 2008 às 14:21)

Ja passou dos 22Cº em aljezur com 26.2Cº


----------



## Levante (11 Out 2008 às 14:32)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Por aqui, desiludiu um bocado pouca trovoada e a chuva não foi muito além. Céu nublado, vento moderado de leste, e nada de chuva passa tudo ao lado.
> Registei até agora: 17 mm.
> 
> Previsão do ElTiempo Severo:
> ...


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Out 2008 às 15:15)

Boas..por aqui já se abriu as torneiras começou agora a cair a temparatura desceu logo 18.5ºc a pressão tambem vai descendo 1014hpa 78%hr


----------



## *Marta* (11 Out 2008 às 15:52)

Aqui começou neste preciso instante a chover muito e já veio um trovão bastante forte, o que faz com que esteja sem luz em casa...


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Out 2008 às 16:01)

Por aqui ainda não parou o vento vai soprando moderado e a temparatura vai descendo 16.8ºc.


----------



## algarvio1980 (11 Out 2008 às 16:05)

Tenho que ir para Espanha, aqui nunca passa-se nada, a festa era no Algarve afinal o Norte vai ter mais festa do que nós Nunca registei 100 mm num dia que tristeza, há 15 dias foi ao lado, esta noite foi ao lado, algum dia há-de ser em cima.
Oh Levante imagina 8 horas os trovões e os relâmpagos paradinhos em cima de Olhão era fixe, poupavamos energia eléctrica.

Não me parece que vamos ver mais alguma coisa siginificativa aqui no Algarve, o alerta foi retirado


----------



## Lightning (11 Out 2008 às 16:09)

Pessoal não desanimem,  porque há-de vir o momento de glória de todos os utilizadores deste fórum...  

Lembrem-se do mês de Setembro de 2007... aí está a prova...
(Que saudades desses dias de trovoada )


----------



## Vince (11 Out 2008 às 16:18)

A sondagem de Lisboa do meio dia foi deprimente. Atmosfera pouco saturada abaixo dos 700hPa, CAPE 0, LI bem positivo com uma inversão baixa. 
A essa hora era difícil ser pior, não admira que nem um cumulo nascesse a sul


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (11 Out 2008 às 16:18)

Por aqui sigo com 21,1 º e 1013 hPa. Céu encoberto. O vento enfraqueceu e os aguaceiros (poucos) que cairam foram fraquissimos. Grande desilusão.


----------



## Levante (11 Out 2008 às 16:40)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Tenho que ir para Espanha, aqui nunca passa-se nada, a festa era no Algarve afinal o Norte vai ter mais festa do que nós Nunca registei 100 mm num dia que tristeza, há 15 dias foi ao lado, esta noite foi ao lado, algum dia há-de ser em cima.
> Oh Levante imagina 8 horas os trovões e os relâmpagos paradinhos em cima de Olhão era fixe, poupavamos energia eléctrica.
> 
> Não me parece que vamos ver mais alguma coisa siginificativa aqui no Algarve, o alerta foi retirado



 mas volto a dizer... ainda bem que o modelo Aladin falhou a previsão pra cá... se o monstrinho que esteve em Cádiz tivesse escolhido aqui o sotavento, nao ia ser nada de bonito! Mas sim, faltou mais espectáculo eléctrico aqui por cima, soube a pouco... especialmente pq era durante 8h podia ver-se (e muitas vezes ouvir-se) a actividade em alto mar, ficou quase tudo pelo mar, à excepção daquelas 3 células que deram belo barulho a Olhão 
Vamos ver a evolução deste novo fluxo de sul, será q há condições para se formarem células?! E já agora... chegarem cá?! É que está um dia tipico de levante, sol com algumas nuvens baixas tudo isto misturado com mto pó em suspenão vindo directamente do Sahara


----------



## Turista (11 Out 2008 às 17:00)

Boa tarde a todos,

por estes lados apenas uns "pinguinhos" de chuva e nada mais a registar.
Parece que o pessoal do Alentejo e do Algarve é que está com sorte desta vez...


----------



## Redfish (11 Out 2008 às 17:02)

Falhei o BTT em Messines á custa desta Fabiana...
Parece mentira mas ás 09 da manhã parou de chover e têm feito um belo dia de sol.
Nem BTT nem chuva durante o dia de Sabado... Valeu a noite


----------



## Perfect Storm (11 Out 2008 às 17:11)

Boa Tarde !!
Isto mais parece um dia de Agosto
Neste momento tudo encoberto com vento moderado.
Temp 24,8ºC
Hr 60%
Pressão 1014 hpa







[/URL][/IMG]

Vamos ver se mais logo aparece desta vez alguma coisa!


----------



## miguel (11 Out 2008 às 17:12)

Boas

Neste momento estou em Reguengos no Castelo o céu está todo branco muita neblina ao longe e pouco mais! Mas está abafado o tempo! Ainda não perdi a esperança de ver alguma coisa até ao inicio da madrugada mas não está fácil!Por aqui vou continuando a espera a ver no que dá...
Abraços


----------



## ecobcg (11 Out 2008 às 17:15)

bOas tarde pessoal,

Alguém me pode confirmar os dados da pressão atmosférica aqui para este lados??
É que esta manhã a minha estação estava correcta, acusava 1012hPa, e agora fui ver e está nos 1006,9hPa!!!! Acho muito baixo (desceu dos 1013 para os 1006,9 em 2 horas!!)...deve ter avariado!!!


----------



## Lightning (11 Out 2008 às 17:26)

miguel disse:


> Boas
> 
> Neste momento estou em Reguengos no Castelo o céu está todo branco muita neblina ao longe e pouco mais! Mas está abafado o tempo! Ainda não perdi a esperança de ver alguma coisa até ao inicio da madrugada mas não está fácil!Por aqui vou continuando a espera a ver no que dá...
> Abraços



Miguel, aqui também está essa neblina, mas tirando isso o céu não tem nuvens  

O vento sopra fraco... Isto assim não dá


----------



## Perfect Storm (11 Out 2008 às 17:27)

ecobcg disse:


> bOas tarde pessoal,
> 
> Alguém me pode confirmar os dados da pressão atmosférica aqui para este lados??
> É que esta manhã a minha estação estava correcta, acusava 1012hPa, e agora fui ver e está nos 1006,9hPa!!!! Acho muito baixo (desceu dos 1013 para os 1006,9 em 2 horas!!)...deve ter avariado!!!



Podes estar a ficar sem pilha/bateria. A minha quando está no limite faz o mesmo. Verifica!


----------



## Mário Barros (11 Out 2008 às 17:33)

Por cá muita poeira misturada com as nuvens, nada de mais, vento fraco estou com 22.4ºC.


----------



## Lightning (11 Out 2008 às 17:39)

Mário Barros disse:


> Por cá muita poeira misturada com as nuvens, nada de mais, vento fraco estou com 22.4ºC.



Mário, tira-me uma dúvida... Essa "poeira" é a mesma que se formou em África?


----------



## *Dave* (11 Out 2008 às 17:39)

Cheguei agora a casa, depois de ter feito 32km em BTT.
Durante o passeio, ainda deu para molhar (por isso vim para casa, não fosse a _Fabiana_ trocar-me as voltas )... o que me surpreende é que no pluviometro nada lá tenho .
Isto pode significar 2 coisas:
* Vem chuva a caminho;
* Não passou de um mero aguaceiro...;

Resta-me esperar...


No entanto, por aqui sigo com:
T: 19,2ºC
HR: 70%
P: 1014,5mb/hPa

O céu está totalmente nublado. Altura das nuvens: 804m


Nota: Tenho registado, tal como fiz na _Dulce_, a pressão de cada hora e o que é certo é que ainda não tive nenhuma variação acentuada.


----------



## Mário Barros (11 Out 2008 às 17:40)

Frank_Tornado disse:


> Mário, tira-me uma dúvida... Essa "poeira" é a mesma que se formou em África?



Ela vem de África


----------



## Lightning (11 Out 2008 às 17:41)

Mário Barros disse:


> Ela vem de África



Ou isso


----------



## ecobcg (11 Out 2008 às 17:45)

Perfect Storm disse:


> Podes estar a ficar sem pilha/bateria. A minha quando está no limite faz o mesmo. Verifica!



Não tem la a indicação de pilha fraca....mas vou trocar as pilhas a ver o que dá!!


----------



## *Dave* (11 Out 2008 às 17:48)

Ao que parece os nossos compatriotas espanhóis estão a ter alguma animação , vamos ver se não se vão queixar também das cheias .


----------



## Jopiro (11 Out 2008 às 18:00)

Lisboa, até agora, além de vento moderado durante a noite e umas pingas de manhã, nada mais a assinalar e parece que que para nós já deu o que tinha a dar. 
A Fabiana não gosta do "mar da palha" esteve-se nas tintas para Lisboa.
Ao menos podia chover um bocado em Vendas Novas para dar uma boa rega nas frutículas.
A esta hora 21.5º céu encoberto e vento fraco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Out 2008 às 18:01)

Boas..por aqui céu muito nublado... sol ainda não apareceu... ainda choveu entre 15h e 16.30 por aqui  a temparatura está nos 17.9ºc e o vento abalou...


----------



## Brunomc (11 Out 2008 às 18:05)

á algumas células a formarem-se no baixo alentejo 












> Ao menos podia chover um bocado em Vendas Novas para dar uma boa rega nas frutículas.



pois era..  
mas ainda levaram uma boa rega logo de manhã..entre as 9h30 e 10h


----------



## Agreste (11 Out 2008 às 18:11)

Mais importante que os aguaceiros esporádicos será o manto de nuvens bem compacto que aparece a sudeste dos Algarves. Dentro de umas 2/3 horas estará aqui por cima de nós...


----------



## hurricane (11 Out 2008 às 18:11)

EU SO TENHO UMA COISA A DIZER!!!!!

O TEMPO ESTA CONDENADO!!!

HA MESES QUE NA MINHA ZONA NÃO CHOVE NADA DE JEITO!!!
NEM TROVOADAS NEM NADA QUE SE VEJA!!!
MAS QUE DEPRESSOES SÃO ESTAS QUE ATÉ NOME TÊM QUE NÃO DEITAM NEM UMA UNICA GOTA???????????

ISTO REALMENTE TA TUDO MUDADO!!!!

QUE MISÉRIA DE TEMPO FOGO!!!


----------



## João Soares (11 Out 2008 às 18:17)

Tá a chover
Temp: *24,2ºC*
Hum: *49%*


----------



## Agreste (11 Out 2008 às 18:18)

hurricane disse:


> EU SO TENHO UMA COISA A DIZER!!!!!
> 
> O TEMPO ESTA CONDENADO!!!
> 
> ...



Mais concretamente há 4 meses (desde o mês de maio)...


----------



## criz0r (11 Out 2008 às 18:23)

Hurricane tens razão todos nós gostamos de tempo severo  mas é melhor começares a habituar-te, pois + ano - ano isto vai entrar (se é que ja não está) em desertificação.
Por aqui pela manha e início da tarde ainda ameaçou chover ou trovejar mas foi tudo em vão..neste momento uma grande camada de poeira(penso eu que seja poeira) acompanhada por algumas nuvens..vento em geral fraco e uma amena temperatura de 24ºC.


----------



## hurricane (11 Out 2008 às 18:24)

Obrigado, acho que bem preciso fogo!


----------



## Brunomc (11 Out 2008 às 18:27)

parece que vai chover no Algarve daqui a 3 ou 4h.. 
e tráz trovoada também..


----------



## hurricane (11 Out 2008 às 18:28)

Mas na minha zona até costuma haver sempre muita trovoada e isso!

É lindo ver na zona da serra para o lado de porto de mós, grandes formações e relampagos a aproximar-se e depois chuva, mas este ano ta demais!!!!

so as frentes é que ainda se vao safando!

de manha aqui pingou e agora um calor horrivel depois de uma noite co  temperaturas de 23º, que mais parecia o fim do mundo nesta altura do ano.

agora umas nuvens e mais nada!!!

k cena!


----------



## Brunomc (11 Out 2008 às 18:42)

já repararam no radar do IM o pontinho vermelho a sul de Sines ?? 

grande rega


----------



## DRC (11 Out 2008 às 19:11)

Imagens de Radar 17h30
do Instituto Nacional de Meteorologia.





Anda alguma coisa pelo sul do nosso Algarve.


----------



## *Dave* (11 Out 2008 às 19:16)

Por aqui continua tudo uma tristeza...
T: 18,5ºC
HR: 74%
P: 1013,6mb/hPa


Quero aproveitar para tirar uma dúvida: a imagem seguinte, com as setas, será possível 
Era bom


----------



## Debaser (11 Out 2008 às 19:16)

Aqui em Sines um grande aguaceiro por volta das 19o que durou apenas 4 ou 5 minutos.


----------



## Mário Barros (11 Out 2008 às 19:19)

*Dave* disse:


> Quero aproveitar para tirar uma dúvida: a imagem seguinte, com as setas, será possível
> Era bom



Sim, se o vento for sufecientemente forte  por alguma coisa a tua região está em alerta amarelo 

Mas agora acabou-se o sol, acabou-se a energia para que as nuvens possam continuar a crescer, por isso entrámos na fase de dissipação.


----------



## *Dave* (11 Out 2008 às 19:24)

Mário Barros disse:


> Sim, se o vento for sufecientemente forte  por alguma coisa a tua região está em alerta amarelo
> 
> Mas agora acabou-se o sol, acabou-se a energia para que as nuvens possam continuar a crescer, por isso entrámos na fase de dissipação.



Obrigado pela resposta , uma resposta animadora


----------



## Chasing Thunder (11 Out 2008 às 19:31)

Mas que tarde mais esquesita que esteve por aqui, com nuvens altas e poeira á mistura, neste momento estão 19.9ºC e o céu está quase limpo, bem acho que por aqui a fabiana já deixou a gente


----------



## Brunomc (11 Out 2008 às 19:35)

já tou a ver pouca chuva para o Algarve..ta-se tudo a dissipar 


a temperatura tá a descer...
a noite de hoje já não vai ser igual á de ontem 

a esta hora também já e impossivel a formação de células no alentejo..


----------



## hurricane (11 Out 2008 às 19:35)

Por aqui nem chegou a chegar que é diferente!!!
Nuvens altas e nada mais!!

SERA QUE AMAMNHA A COISA VAI ANIMAR OUTRA VEZ OU NEM POR ISSO???


----------



## Mário Barros (11 Out 2008 às 19:40)

Já cresceu relva no mapa dos alertas do IM apenas a Madeira está enjoada 

Estamos sem alertas apenas a Madeira está em amarelo.


----------



## *Dave* (11 Out 2008 às 19:44)

Por aqui está tudo na mesma .

O céu está repleto de nuvens, mas não chove , não há relâmpagos, nada .

A única coisa que mexe é a HR que vai subindo, quanto à temperatura e pressão estão estagnadas.

T: 18,3ºC
HR: 75%
P: 1014,0mb/hPa


----------



## miguel (11 Out 2008 às 19:52)

Boas
Já a caminho de Setúbal e com nenhuma foto são momentos como estes que nos deixam algo desanimados.Mas sempre com a esperança de para a próxima correr melhor.


----------



## Lightning (11 Out 2008 às 20:16)

Mais oportunidades virão.


----------



## Lightning (11 Out 2008 às 20:29)

Só sei que está uma célula GIGANTE, mais de metade por cima de espanha.

Ainda vem aí alguma coisa de sul para norte (o que está mesmo abaixo do algarve). É esperar para ver se alguém daqui é premiado com uma trovoada ou mesmo chuva forte... É que aquilo tem aspecto de ter bastante instabilidade


----------



## stormy (11 Out 2008 às 20:36)

Essa celula vai chegar em fase de dissipaçao..
Dia de treta aqui na capital ( o que animou foi a poeira saariana...e um fenomeno interessante... só faltava a chuva vermelha).
Agora continua um tempo tropical com vento fraco a praticamente nulo e T de 20.7Cº


----------



## Lightning (11 Out 2008 às 20:42)

stormy disse:


> essa celula vai chegar em fase de dissipaçao...



Para mim é assim:
(Não sei se é possível o que vou escrever, se tiver mal corrijam-me)
Podia-se formar uma "segunda Fabiana" (assim para a semana que vem ) mas que começasse desde manhã a "atacar" do interior de Espanha para Portugal (ou seja, de tarde ir ganhando força, devido à temperatura, e exactamente com essa força toda, atingir Portugal de norte a sul, com trovoadas SECAS e FORTÍSSIMAS)

Isso sim era BONITO  de se ver....



Um à parte: pessoal, no site do IM, quando seleccionei a vista Infravermelho - Oceano Atlântico, e de seguida fiz a animação, vi "qualquer coisa" no meio de África (podem observar essa mesma "qualquer coisa" ao pé da palavra Copyright 2008) que está a ser atraída para cima, em direcção +/- a Portugal... e são os restos da Fabiana que estão a atraír isso... Será que podemos esperar alguma coisa para a semana ou ainda é MUITO cedo para avaliar seja o que fôr?


----------



## *Dave* (11 Out 2008 às 21:23)

> Só sei que está uma célula GIGANTE, mais de metade por cima de espanha.



Essa célula está a dissipar-se  e com ela também as possibilidades de vir a ter chuva.







Que desilusão.

Espero que venha outra depressa para compensar a _Fabiana_.


----------



## belem (11 Out 2008 às 21:35)

Aqui chuva NADA.
Eu não sou muito amigo de fazer festas através de previsões.
Desde ontem que dizia isso...


----------



## Mário Barros (11 Out 2008 às 22:10)

Na terra dos meus pais as coisas andam ou pelo menos andaram animadas 

Uns 13/14 mm 









Pontinho castanho localização de Maçores a terra dos meus pais.


----------



## Gilmet (11 Out 2008 às 22:13)

Que bela tarde Pela Serra da Arrábida, Cabo Espichel e Lagoa de Albufeira... as três paragens da Caçada desta tarde... Caçada que só rendeu algumas pingas, mas valeu pelo convívio...


Já por Mira-Sintra, a temperatura máxima foi de *23,5ºC*, ás 00:00

Neste momento tenho *16,7ºC*, mínima do dia...
Humidade a 83%
Pressão a 1018 hPa
Vento a 0,0 km/h
Ponto de Orvalho nos 13,8ºC


----------



## Daniel Vilão (11 Out 2008 às 22:17)

Ora pois, valeu pelo convívio. 
Dia agradável, de pouco vento e de algumas pingas.


----------



## Dan (11 Out 2008 às 22:42)

17,3ºC e chuva fraca por aqui.


----------



## stormy (11 Out 2008 às 22:47)

Frank_Tornado disse:


> Para mim é assim:
> (Não sei se é possível o que vou escrever, se tiver mal corrijam-me)
> Podia-se formar uma "segunda Fabiana" (assim para a semana que vem ) mas que começasse desde manhã a "atacar" do interior de Espanha para Portugal (ou seja, de tarde ir ganhando força, devido à temperatura, e exactamente com essa força toda, atingir Portugal de norte a sul, com trovoadas SECAS e FORTÍSSIMAS)
> 
> ...



Bem , a previsao para amanha aponta para aguaceiros e trovoadas dispersas, isto nao se deve inteiramente a area de baixas pressoes que esta a S do continente pois esta area está a encher e a decair, sendo que a razao principal para estes fenomenos convectivos é a elevada RH e T aliadas a um bom  windshear.
Esta situaçao deverá manter-se ate inicios da prox semana periodo esse em que ar quente humido e instavel continuará a chegar de africa e do mediterraneo (devido aos restos da fabiana), mas a partir de terça feira este ar tropical sera substituido por massas de ar mais estaveis associadas á presenca de um anticiclone que lentamente nos envolverá e portanto levará a uma melhoria do estado do tempo.

Quanto áo satelite IV eu acho que é apenas uma trovoada ( ainda que numa area invulgar e com um movimento estranho..) mas que deve dissipar-se durante a noite no entanto acho que seria prudente o acompanhamento da situação devido á sua invulgaridade.
No fundo acho que a fabiana só tem mais 30h para se mostrar...vamos lá ver


PS: a noite continua agradavel com Tactual de 19.8Cº


----------



## squidward (11 Out 2008 às 23:16)

Tive mais animação com a superfície frontal na 3ªfeira passada do que com esta "Fabiana"....


----------



## *Dave* (11 Out 2008 às 23:27)

Amanhã apenas o Sul e parte do Norte deverá ter chuva.
A pressão vai voltar a subir, ou seja, vai voltar tudo mais ou menos ao normal.


----------



## ajrebelo (12 Out 2008 às 00:01)

boas

já está tudo sem pica?  olhem que a fabiana dura até dia  13, hoje é que vai ser 
os modelos estão adiantados 1 dia , agora é que é.


eu não disse que era para Espanha 

abraços


----------



## Turista (12 Out 2008 às 00:33)

ajrebelo disse:


> boas
> 
> já está tudo sem pica?  olhem que a fabiana dura até dia  13, hoje é que vai ser
> os modelos estão adiantados 1 dia , agora é que é.



como Meteoloucos  temos de ter sempre alguma esperança, mas de facto levamos quase sempre "banhadas"...
Em todo o caso há que continuar a acreditar... O mês de Novembro costuma ser animado, mas como já foi referido, "está tudo trocado e diferente"...

Abraços,


----------



## vitamos (12 Out 2008 às 00:50)

Por Lisboa neste momento céu limpo! 

Boa noite!


----------



## trepkos (12 Out 2008 às 01:06)

Espero bem que amanhã haja mais animação, com umas trovoadas.


----------



## miguel (12 Out 2008 às 01:12)

Uma amiga minha disse que está a fazer trovoada agora em Lagos e Portimão!!


----------



## Gerofil (12 Out 2008 às 01:53)

Uma nova linha de instabilidade está a entrar agora pelo barlavento do Algarve. A zona de Lagos/Portimão parece ser a mais atingida por agora ...
Mas o estado do tempo deve melhorar em todo o continente ao longo do dia de hoje (Domingo).


----------



## Gongas (12 Out 2008 às 02:02)

Hoje em Coimbra, mais um aguaceiro por volta das 20.30. mas pouca coisa. o resto da noite até ao momento bastante calmo.


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (12 Out 2008 às 07:14)

Neste momento chove bem, mas deve ser de pouca dura. Agora vejam esta imagem de satelite da MODIS.Vê se bem a poeirada vinda de África. http://rapidfire.sci.gsfc.nasa.gov/subsets/index.php?subset=Spain.2008285.aqua.1km


----------



## AnDré (12 Out 2008 às 08:30)

Bom dia!

Em Odivelas chove!
Vou com 0,8mm.

Vento nulo, céu muito nublado, temperatura nos 16,3ºC e cai com cada pingo.
A intensidade da chuva é que é pouca. Veremos se melhora ou não.


----------



## AnDré (12 Out 2008 às 08:45)

Está tudo a dormir?

Bem que eu tinha um feeling que devia ter ido dormir à Costa da Caparica!
Teria um acordar brilhante!


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Out 2008 às 09:18)

Bons dias por aqui muito nublado começou a cair um forte aguaceiro...  a temparatura está nos 15.3ºc pressão 1021hpa 91%hr.


----------



## AnDré (12 Out 2008 às 09:25)

Está a chover a potes!!!

E está a crescer!







Vou com 1,9mm


----------



## AnDré (12 Out 2008 às 09:41)

Ouvi agora o primeiro trovão a norte!

E a norte de mim é a escuridão total!
Está a passar de raspão.

Vai pingando. Vou com 2,4mm.


----------



## Brunomc (12 Out 2008 às 09:42)

bom dia pessoal..acordei agora com uma trovoada..a Sw ..ja ouvi dois trovoes


----------



## Chasing Thunder (12 Out 2008 às 09:50)

Bom Dia

Por aqui nada de nada, só se vêm grandes torres a oeste e sw de mim
T.Actual: 19.3ºC


----------



## storm (12 Out 2008 às 09:51)

Já caiu umas pingas, esta super negro, parece mesmo noite (Esta medonho), trovoada já a mais de 15 minutos que não para(embora não seja muito seguida.
Volta a cair pingas grossas, parece que hoje vai haver festa explosiva.
Sigo com 17.5ºC

Edit: pelo radar do IM as trovoadas ainda estão pela Serra do Montejunto(pelo menos as ultimas descargas), mas continuam a ganhar força,força,força


----------



## stormy (12 Out 2008 às 09:52)

Bons dias
Esta noite , apesar de calma, rendeu alguns mm....esperemos pela tarde
A Tmin foi de 17.5Cº e agora estao 18.0Cº portanto tivemos outra noite bastante agradavel para o mês.


----------



## Brunomc (12 Out 2008 às 10:06)

chove a potes por aqui


----------



## Daniel Vilão (12 Out 2008 às 10:09)

AnDré disse:


> Está tudo a dormir?



Não, ninguém está a dormir, é só impressão tua. 

Por cá, o chão está molhado mas não acordei com nenhuma ocorrência de aguaceiros durante a noite, portanto deve ter chovido fraco.
Agora o céu está encoberto, cai uma ou outra pinga, mas nada de mais.
Espero que hoje chova a sério, nem que seja para ter *2 mm*. 

Estou com *16,2 ºC* e a temperatura tem-se mantido constante desde há 20 minutos.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (12 Out 2008 às 10:13)

AnDré disse:


> E está a crescer!



Sim. Já reparaste que exactamente a SO daquela enorme célula está a terra extrema? 
Arrisco a dizer que entre 5 a 10 km.
Como tendem a deslocar-se para Oeste, neste momento a terra extrema está a ter uma espécie de «tromba de água» que vai fazer com que toda a sua superfície arenosa se transforme num pântano como aquele que experimentámos ontem. 
Pode ser que alguma ainda nos passe em cima, mesmo que a chuva seja temporária.


----------



## Brunomc (12 Out 2008 às 10:17)

por aqui só já caem uns aguaceiros fracos 

foram 5 minutos a chover a potes..agora tá mais calmo


----------



## storm (12 Out 2008 às 10:21)

Continua a trovoada agora ja mais intensa, acompanhada de aguaceiro fracos com uns pingos grossos a mistura.

Este ano parece que estou com sorte, a trovoada vem toda do lado da serra
O IM já lançou alertas amarelos devido a chuva e trovoada


----------



## stormy (12 Out 2008 às 10:31)

Hoje esta animador!
Vou almoçar para os lados da Azambuja e passar a tarde em Arruda dos Vinhos..... para esses lados promete segundo o ALADIN 
Agora estao 18.2Cº pela Louriceira.


----------



## algarvio1980 (12 Out 2008 às 10:35)

Boas, por aqui, alguns aguaceiros por vezes moderados de curta duração que já renderam 2 mm.


----------



## Vince (12 Out 2008 às 10:39)

Praticamente nasceu aqui uma célula mas dissipou-se com uma enorme rapidez quando foi para sul


----------



## silva (12 Out 2008 às 10:43)

Em peniche , acalmou agora um bocado mas já la vem mais


----------



## stormy (12 Out 2008 às 10:45)

Vince disse:


> Praticamente nasceu aqui uma célula mas dissipou-se com uma enorme rapidez quando foi para sul



Que pena...
Parece que uma area com circulacao ciclonica ( nao sei se sera correcto dizer um LLC..)se estableceu na area da grande lisboa com grande desenvolvimento convectivo a N/NO/NE e a O/OSO que poderá dar alguma animação.


----------



## Brunomc (12 Out 2008 às 10:48)

isto por aqui ta a chover fraco e de vez enquando faz uns relâmpagos e trovões..

houve aqui um muito perto..tive que andar a desligar alguns electrodoméstiscos aqui de casa para não se avariarem em caso de picos de corrente..


----------



## ecobcg (12 Out 2008 às 10:53)

Bom dia,

Por aqui era por volta da 01h quando começou a trovejar e a chover em força, quando já não estava à espera disso...
Aqui ficam os registos dessa breve trovoada:


----------



## stormy (12 Out 2008 às 10:54)

Alerta amarelo para trovoadas FREQUENTES E DISPERSAS e aguaceiros por vezes FORTES
Os restos da fabiana estão a passar ao largo de lisboa...


----------



## Vince (12 Out 2008 às 10:56)

ecobcg disse:


> Bom dia,
> 
> Por aqui era por volta da 01h quando começou a trovejar e a chover em força, quando já não estava à espera disso...
> Aqui ficam os registos dessa breve trovoada:



Outra vez tu ? Bolas, parece que tens mel a atrair trovoadas 
Bons registos


----------



## ecobcg (12 Out 2008 às 10:59)

Vince disse:


> Outra vez tu ? Bolas, parece que tens mel a atrair trovoadas
> Bons registos





E já não estava nada à espera...tinha estado aqui no fórum e pelo radar do IM, não se vislumbrava nada....antes de me ir deitar fui dar uma espreitadela à rua, a ver o que se passava...e pimba!! Um relâmpago... Fui logo buscar a máquina e ainda apanhei alguns...


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Out 2008 às 10:59)

Boas por aqui continua muito nublado começou novamente a cair já rendeu 2.5mmm a temparatura vai nos 16.3ºc trovoes ainda não se ouviram por enquanto.


----------



## DRC (12 Out 2008 às 11:10)

Finalmente choveu por aqui
Até á pouco tempo chovia,
umas vezes era fraca, outras era moderada
ainda se ouviram alguns trovões, mas ao longe.


----------



## vitamos (12 Out 2008 às 11:22)

Por Lisboa, chove ocasionalmente e o céu encontra-se encoberto...

Mas nada de muito especial por enquanto


----------



## Henrique (12 Out 2008 às 11:23)

Não param de crescer/ganhar força, está agora uma célula a desenvolver-se na costa alentejana, não consigo defenir precisamente por onde vai passar, mas a olho nu, parece-me ser aqui pelo centro (Lisboa, Setubal...) 
corrigam-me se estiver errado. 
Já trovejou ao longe, de manha, mas sem uma unica gota.
O sol espreita com força de momento.


----------



## Mário Barros (12 Out 2008 às 11:25)

Por cá nada de mais, apenas alguma neblina e nuvens estou com 18.4ºC, à tarde isto vai pegar fogo


----------



## Nuno (12 Out 2008 às 11:29)

Bom dia,

Por cá estive min de 18ºC e agora 21.5 a subir com 70%, bom para as trovoadas. Parece estar a dirigir-se uma pequena célula de Sines, parece me muito tímida nem sei se cá chega. Mas para a tarde promete


----------



## PedroAfonso (12 Out 2008 às 11:31)

Eu gostava muito que isto pegasse, já que por aqui está farto de dar à chave e nada.

Pessoal, para já a norte de Lisboa está preto como bréu, com uma pitada de neblina. Para Oeste está semelhante mas não tão escuro.

Neste momento: 

 TEMPERATURA 19.3 °C   
   HUMIDADE 74 %   
   PRESSÃO ATMOSFÉRICA 1023 hPa   
   VELOCIDADE DO VENTO 8.3 km/h   
   DIRECÇÃO DO VENTO ESTE


----------



## Vince (12 Out 2008 às 11:41)

Por aqui encobriu também com esta neblina das células a norte.
Isto em teoria tem de facto potencial para a tarde, resta saber se não tenho o azar de estar mesmo no meio da rotunda com elas a circundarem-me à volta


----------



## *Dave* (12 Out 2008 às 11:44)

Aqui começou agora mesmo a chover forte .

Neste momento sigo com:
T: *16,6ºC* (a temperatura mínima não foi além dos 15,0ºC)
HR: *83%*
P: *1020,3mb/hPa*


----------



## trepkos (12 Out 2008 às 11:48)

Aqui já fazem trovões


----------



## miguel (12 Out 2008 às 11:51)

Boas

Aqui a mínima foi de 16,3ºC...

Agora céu coberto e 20,0ºC, 75%HR e 1021hpa o vento é fraco...a ver se as de sul chegam aqui que é as que podem vir já que vem de Sul as nuvens...


----------



## Brunomc (12 Out 2008 às 11:51)

> Aqui já fazem trovões



eu daqui vejo a escuridão ai pro lado de montemor..

aqui não chove nada agora..


----------



## rufer (12 Out 2008 às 11:52)

Bom, e parece que estou noutro país. 
Céu muito nublado, de vez em quando pinga, mas nem molha o chão e trovoada então nada.
Vamos esperar pela tarde.


----------



## *Dave* (12 Out 2008 às 11:55)

Pelo que estou a ver, a chuva aqui não vai parar tão depressa , ainda ontem me queixava que não tinha caído nada .


----------



## trepkos (12 Out 2008 às 12:00)

Brunomc disse:


> eu daqui vejo a escuridão ai pro lado de montemor..
> 
> aqui não chove nada agora..



Tenho de ir ao castelo tá visto


----------



## Brunomc (12 Out 2008 às 12:04)

> Tenho de ir ao castelo tá visto



ya


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Out 2008 às 12:11)

Boas...por aqui continua muito nublado por nuvens baixas e médias não chove....mas pela  imagem de satélite vem mais por aí acima junto há fronteira para a tarde deve fazer fumoa temparatura não se mexe 16.3ºc...o sol ainda não apareceu.

Na estação do IM do CABO CARVOEIRO entre as 10.00 e 11.00h caíram 24mm de.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (12 Out 2008 às 12:19)

Bom dia

Por aqui está céu muito nublado e 21.4ºC, mais para oeste é que está muito escuro

Deixo aqui algumas fotos das células a oeste


----------



## redragon (12 Out 2008 às 12:24)

Por aqui foi uma noite com muita chuva! Trovoada nada... mas já ficamos contentes com a chuva que caiu. Desde as 4h da manhã até ás 9 horas sempre a cair!!!!Muito bom e viva o Outono!!!


----------



## squidward (12 Out 2008 às 12:26)

Bom dia/Tarde

Hoje ás 8:30h caiu aqui um Aguaceiro fortissimo mas não houve trovoada, seguiu para os lados da Serra do Montejunto. Por agora Chove mas de forma mais tímida e trovoadas "tá quieto"


----------



## PedroAfonso (12 Out 2008 às 12:27)

Está a ficar deveras interessante. Despedi-me da Fabiana antes de tempo foi o que foi.

Que vos parece?


----------



## ajrebelo (12 Out 2008 às 12:30)

boas

neste momento a trovejar na margem sul 

abraços


----------



## PedroAfonso (12 Out 2008 às 12:30)

Aliás, estou a ouvi-los!

TEMPERATURA +19.4 °C   
   HUMIDADE 68 %   
   PRESSÃO ATMOSFÉRICA 1023 hPa   
   VELOCIDADE DO VENTO 8.6 km/h   
   DIRECÇÃO DO VENTO


----------



## mocha (12 Out 2008 às 12:35)

tb ja a oiço


----------



## DRC (12 Out 2008 às 12:40)

Acham que essa trovoada vai chegar
á Póvoa de Stª Iria (Vila Franca de Xira)?

Duvido muito pois agora. pela primeira vez hoje
apareceu o Sol.


----------



## tempus_fugit (12 Out 2008 às 12:41)

Boa tarde a todos!

Aqui por Vila-Chã, concelho do Barreiro, ouvem-se trovões há cerca de 20 minutos. E parecem estar a aumentar de intensidade e frequência.


----------



## Gilmet (12 Out 2008 às 12:41)

Excelentes fotos pessoal!!

Por cá, noite calma, mas com chuva fraca agora pela manhã... mas nada acumulou...


A temperatura mínima desceu aos *15,3ºC*

Neste momento tenho 20,2ºC
Humidade a 75%
Pressão a 1021 hPa
Vento a 17,4 km/h, de NE (45º)
Ponto de Orvalho nos 15,6ºC

Algum Nevoeiro, a Norte...


Últimas Imagens de Satélite:


----------



## squidward (12 Out 2008 às 12:47)

Eu aqui que já não sou premiado com umas trovoadas aqui por cima há bastante tempo, não tenho sorte??


----------



## mocha (12 Out 2008 às 12:49)

ela esta a vir de sul, é uma questão de tempo
a minha estaçao ta completamente maluca, por isso hoje não ha dados para ninguem...
p.s. tenho um vizinho novo, bem vindo ao forum


----------



## algarvio1980 (12 Out 2008 às 12:51)

Previsão ElTiempo Severo:





RESUMEN  DE  RIESGOS

-- Alerta por tormentas severas, días 12-13. Sureste Peninsular (prob. 30%).
- Alerta por TORMENTAS SEVERAS, probabilidad del 20%, Días 12-13. Este, SW y Centro
- Alerta por precipitaciones localmente muy intensas, día 13. Mitad sur.

Tenho dúvidas destas previsões precipitações dia 13 , ou então, é o 13 de Outubro de 1989, faz amanhã 19 anos que Olhão ficou quase submerso

Aqui, vai tudo para Espanha, que tédio


----------



## PedroAfonso (12 Out 2008 às 12:55)

Na verdade a que está a passar aqui, formou-se apenas 1 hora atrás.

A imagem é das 11:30, do Sat24


----------



## Gerofil (12 Out 2008 às 12:56)

Alandroal: Chuva fraca ao longo de toda a madrugada.

Estremoz: *20 mm* de precipitação acumulada no dia de ontem (dados do IM).


----------



## mocha (12 Out 2008 às 12:59)

neste momento começa a chover


----------



## DRC (12 Out 2008 às 13:06)

Vejam só:

11h00







11h30







(Têm de carregar nas imagens)


----------



## lsalvador (12 Out 2008 às 13:07)

ola pessoal, vim agora da rua e para a zona do barreiro esta a ficar bem negro. As trovoadas ja se estão a ouvir. Isto vai dar molho.


----------



## numian (12 Out 2008 às 13:09)

Oeiras chucha no dedo...
Ainda nem uma gotinha vi


----------



## Vince (12 Out 2008 às 13:10)

A célula da margem sul. 






A dianteira do flanco oeste estava a chegar próximo daqui, talvez pela zona oriental de Lisboa/Algês, move-se para norte de forma bastante lenta. Encostado à célula principal a Oeste uns pepinos convectivos cresciam com muita força, quase parecia um timelapse.


----------



## Brunomc (12 Out 2008 às 13:12)

por aqui céu muito nublado e estão 17.0ºC 


nada de chuva..


----------



## lsalvador (12 Out 2008 às 13:14)

Xixaaaaaaaaaa este caiu forte e pertinho daqui de casa e começou a chover torrencialmente


----------



## PedroAfonso (12 Out 2008 às 13:20)

Já está a passar. Passou mesmo em frente a mim, mas ainda não foi desta que foi por cima de mim. Vamos ver se o dia nos reserva mais animação.


----------



## lsalvador (12 Out 2008 às 13:26)




----------



## Gilmet (12 Out 2008 às 13:35)

Neste momento tenho 19,9ºC, e o céu abriu um pouco...






Segundo o *PSM*, pela Assáfora Choveu e houve Trovoada, entre as 10h e as 11h


----------



## Mário Barros (12 Out 2008 às 13:39)

Gilmet disse:


>



A depressão está por cima de Lisboa


----------



## *Dave* (12 Out 2008 às 13:39)

Por aqui parou de chover, mas pelo aspecto da coisa, ainda vai chover mais alguma coisita 

Sigo com:
T: *16,8ºC*
HR: *87%*
P: *1020,9mb/hPa*


----------



## AnDré (12 Out 2008 às 13:40)

Por aqui o céu vai encobrindo com a célula que vem da margem sul. Já ouvi dois trovões, mas nada mais que isso.
Apesar da célula vir exactamente na minha direcção (Odivelas), tenho a impressão que já se está a dissipar. Veremos.



De manhã, ouvi ainda alguns trovões, mas sempre ao longe.
Desconfio que a norte (nas serras de Loures, Montachique...) deve ter caído uma boa carga de água.
Eu fiquei-me pelos 2,6mm de raspão!

*Entre as 10h e as 11h UTC:*
10,2mm em Coruche


----------



## Lightning (12 Out 2008 às 13:41)

Pessoal, aqui ESTÁ A TROVEJAR, E A AUMENTAR DE INTENSIDADE CADA VEZ MAIS 

Começam agora a caír as primeiras pingas


----------



## lsalvador (12 Out 2008 às 13:42)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nOnSvSB5KX0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Seavoices (12 Out 2008 às 13:47)

Eu também, aqui em Odivelas, oiço trovões com alguma frequencia. Ela vem mas já em dissipação. Deverá de deixar algumas gotas e pouco mais!



AnDré disse:


> Por aqui o céu vai encobrindo com a célula que vem da margem sul. Já ouvi dois trovões, mas nada mais que isso.
> Apesar da célula vir exactamente na minha direcção (Odivelas), tenho a impressão que já se está a dissipar. Veremos.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ct5iul (12 Out 2008 às 13:50)

Boa Tarde

Começou a chuviscar e à pouco ouvia-se trovoada fui a Janela e ainda consegui ver alguns RAIOS  na zona entre o Montijo e Barreiro neste momento estou em Almada a temperatura e de 19.6 o vento e fraco


----------



## Vince (12 Out 2008 às 13:52)

Frank_Tornado disse:


> Pessoal, aqui ESTÁ A TROVEJAR, E A AUMENTAR DE INTENSIDADE CADA VEZ MAIS



Ai é ? Quer dizer então que continuam desenvolvimentos na margem sul. Pena que essas não passem aqui, vão para Lisboa, pode ser que a malta de Lisboa veja mais animação.


----------



## *Dave* (12 Out 2008 às 13:56)

Fui agora ver o pluviometro e contabilizei até ao momento *3,8mm*.

O céu continua escuro e dá a sensação de que ainda vai chover mais...

T: *16,7ºC* (máxima até ao momento: 17,5ºC)
HR: *86%*
P: *1020,9mb/hPa*


Se a previsão se mantiver, isto vai estar bom vai...


----------



## Brunomc (12 Out 2008 às 13:56)

por aqui céu muito nublado com algumas abertas..neste momento não chove e estão 19.0ºC


----------



## mocha (12 Out 2008 às 14:00)

continua a chover por aqui, a trovoada acalmou, ainda rebentou mesmo aqui em cima


----------



## miguel (12 Out 2008 às 14:09)

Aqui não se passa nada!!! Nuvens Apenas a Este e a Norte  a Sul não vejo nada de especial a vir...Tou no centro da depressão passa tudo a volta e aqui nada!!


----------



## Luis França (12 Out 2008 às 14:10)

Dirige-se para aqui, a 360º. 

Há dias de sorte!


----------



## F_R (12 Out 2008 às 14:12)

Boas pessoal

Por cá céu muito nublado, já cairam umas pingas mas nada de muito significativo. Quanto a trovoadas ainda não ouvi nada.
Estão 18.6ºC e 80% hr


----------



## AnDré (12 Out 2008 às 14:14)

Vince disse:


> Ai é ? Quer dizer então que continuam desenvolvimentos na margem sul. Pena que essas não passem aqui, vão para Lisboa, pode ser que a malta de Lisboa veja mais animação.



Pingos! Apenas Pingos!
Está tudo a este!

Mas talvez o *Daniel_Vilão* tenha mais sorte! Está bem escuro para o lado dele.


----------



## Lightning (12 Out 2008 às 14:15)

Já parou


----------



## Gerofil (12 Out 2008 às 14:15)

Alentejo Central: "Castelos" crescem em quase todas as direcções da linha do horizonte.


----------



## Gongas (12 Out 2008 às 14:16)

Muita chuva aki em coimbra e o céu todo nublado e bem carregado. trovoada ainda nada, pelo menos que tenha ouvido.


----------



## Mário Barros (12 Out 2008 às 14:18)

Tenho 5 formigas com asas (rainhas) na parede para oeste, provavelmente está-se a formar festa para Este


----------



## vitamos (12 Out 2008 às 14:19)

Começa a chover agora com mais intensidade em Lisboa no meu ponto de observação!


----------



## ajrebelo (12 Out 2008 às 14:19)

boas

cá vai algumas fotos da nuvem hoje da margem sul













abraços


----------



## Brunomc (12 Out 2008 às 14:21)

> Tenho 5 formigas com asas (rainhas) na parede para oeste, provavelmente há está-se a formar festa para Este



por aqui também andam muitas..

mas não se colam a parede


----------



## miguel (12 Out 2008 às 14:40)

Que nervos que isto me mete fg!!! tou no centro da acção e nada nem nuvens boas para fotografar...Vejo é pelo Satélite td a se esfumar de onde poderia vir para aqui...


----------



## F_R (12 Out 2008 às 14:49)

Boas neste momento chove
Mas é apenas um aguaceiro fraco e estão 18.4ºC


----------



## Nuno (12 Out 2008 às 14:54)




----------



## kikofra (12 Out 2008 às 15:10)

leiria comecou a chover... ja me disseram que esta a trovejar ao longe


----------



## miguel (12 Out 2008 às 15:16)

A unica foto desta manha digna para se postar


----------



## kikofra (12 Out 2008 às 15:16)

tou com o radio sintonizado em am se vez em quando ouço uns estalos... sao trovoes?


----------



## Mário Barros (12 Out 2008 às 15:20)

kikofra disse:


> tou com o radio sintonizado em am se vez em quando ouço uns estalos... sao trovoes?



Sim, é bastante provável


----------



## Gongas (12 Out 2008 às 15:34)

chuva a aumentar de intensidade a cada hora k passa. já se ouviram 2 trovões, mas ao longe.


----------



## Luis França (12 Out 2008 às 15:34)

Tirada há minutos (do lado esquerdo, a norte; lado direito, cabo da Roca).
Isto promete! Ouvem-se trovões do lado da Ericeira.

La fiesta continua...


----------



## Brunomc (12 Out 2008 às 15:34)

ponto de situacão por aqui :

céu muito nublado e vento nulo..

célula a passar a SE de Vendas Novas ( neste momento a descarregar em montemor-o-novo ) célula que segundo informação do satélite formou-se entre comporta e Alcácer do Sal e segue de SW para NE 

de momento não chove aqui..


----------



## ajrebelo (12 Out 2008 às 15:35)

boas

está a crescer outra igual à de manha aqui na margem sul, talvez um pouco mais a sul

abraços


----------



## Vince (12 Out 2008 às 15:40)

ajrebelo disse:


> está a crescer outra igual à de manha aqui na margem sul, talvez um pouco mais a sul



Ai é ? Vou ver então, isto com pessoal em todo o lado para avisar é que é porreiro


----------



## Brunomc (12 Out 2008 às 15:42)

10 distritos em alerta amarelo devido ás trovoadas frequentes e dispersas e a precipitação por vezes forte 








aqui caiem uns pingos fracos..nada de especial


----------



## Lightning (12 Out 2008 às 15:46)

Voltou a trovejar aqui  Começou MESMO AGORA


----------



## Vince (12 Out 2008 às 15:50)

Vince disse:


> Ai é ? Vou ver então, isto com pessoal em todo o lado para avisar é que é porreiro



Não se vê grande coisa devido à nuvens, mas no meio da nebulosidade vêm-se muitos congestus em crescimento a rumarem para Lisboa aparentemente, mas talvez seja mais a leste de Lisboa, não sei pois isto às vezes engana.


----------



## *Dave* (12 Out 2008 às 15:56)

Por aqui continuo com chuva moderada.

Acho que é consequência das células que estão dentro do circulo....






T: *16,7ºC* (totalmente estável!)
HR: *86%*
P: *1020,7mb/hPa*

Base das nuvens a 341 metros de altitude.


----------



## Lightning (12 Out 2008 às 15:57)

Pessoal, esta é forte. Só se ouvem os trovões, mas o mais forte deu para estremecer as janelas, portas, e chão, claro.  Neste momento estou a vê-la a afastar-te , em direcção a barreiro/setúbal (interior). O pessoal do interior, se tiver sorte, ainda leva com esta em cima


----------



## PedroAfonso (12 Out 2008 às 16:01)

A margem sul em alta amigos.

Nova célula a passar (uma vez mais) ao lado de Almada. No entanto até dá para ouvir os trovões. Chuva é que nada...


----------



## Brunomc (12 Out 2008 às 16:03)

mais uma célula a formar-se na zona de Grândola


----------



## ajrebelo (12 Out 2008 às 16:06)

boas

a nuvem que vos falava à pouco 











abraços


----------



## Lightning (12 Out 2008 às 16:07)

Aqui já está a passar mais. Mesmo assim ainda se ouvem alguns trovões, ainda. O sol está quase a descoberto.

Estive a filmar e consegui "captar" 3 trovões fortes, mas nada de raios


----------



## Jopiro (12 Out 2008 às 16:09)

kikofra disse:


> tou com o radio sintonizado em am se vez em quando ouço uns estalos... sao trovoes?



Essas interferências em AM são produzidas pelas descargas atmosféricas, portanto são os relâmpagos.
Abraço radioamadoristico.


----------



## mocha (12 Out 2008 às 16:09)

segunda volta, trovoada e chuva


----------



## Mário Barros (12 Out 2008 às 16:09)

Frank_Tornado disse:


> Aqui já está a passar mais. Mesmo assim ainda se ouvem alguns trovões, ainda. O sol está quase a descoberto.
> 
> Estive a filmar e consegui "captar" 3 trovões fortes, mas nada de raios



É porque provavelmente era trovoada entre nuvens  e não solo nuvens.


----------



## João Soares (12 Out 2008 às 16:11)

Ta a chover, mas nao e nada de siginificativo e um mero aguaceiro
Temp: *24,3ºC*
Hum: *56%*


----------



## ACalado (12 Out 2008 às 16:11)

por aqui chove com alguma intensidade já registei 7.6mm neste momento estão 14ºc


----------



## mocha (12 Out 2008 às 16:12)

a magana ta mesmo aqui, trovoada agora mais forte, ate vejo raios


----------



## Jopiro (12 Out 2008 às 16:13)

mocha disse:


> segunda volta, trovoada e chuva



Vista de aqui Lisboa Campolide com a reflexão solar é uma escuridão aterradora.
Por aqui nada....passa tudo ao lado.


----------



## Lightning (12 Out 2008 às 16:18)

mocha disse:


> a magana ta mesmo aqui, trovoada agora mais forte, ate vejo raios



Eu disse que ela ia para o barreiro


----------



## PedroAfonso (12 Out 2008 às 16:19)

A terceira rodada de trovoadas terá de ser por cima de mim.

Neste momento em Almada: 

TEMPERATURA +20.3 °C   
   HUMIDADE 56 %   
   PRESSÃO ATMOSFÉRICA 1022 hPa   
   VELOCIDADE DO VENTO 3.6 km/h   
   DIRECÇÃO DO VENTO Oeste


----------



## *Dave* (12 Out 2008 às 16:20)

Aqui a chuva continua a cair e os campos já estão encharcados de água...


----------



## miguel (12 Out 2008 às 16:22)

Aqui em Setúbal ou vem agora ao fim da tarde e noite ou é para esquecer mais este dia  Muito sol por aqui com 21,0ºC, 65%HR. 1020hpa e vento fraco...


----------



## AnDré (12 Out 2008 às 16:33)

De Santa Apolónia (Lisboa), o *Gilmet* relata chuva forte!
Diz ele que também já ouviu alguns trovões.


A zona oriental de Lisboa ainda consegue levar com alguma coisa que vem da margem sul.
Já eu aqui a norte, e o pessoal a oeste de Lisboa, é vê-las passar.
Eu então... Passam mesmo aqui ao lado, mas nem pinga...


----------



## Lightning (12 Out 2008 às 16:36)

Vou-vos fazer inveja  
Abocado foi assim...:
















A trovoada vinha da nuvem da primeira foto. Na segunda consegue notar-se a chuva a caír A POTES... E na terceira era quando já tinha passado mais, quando o sol ja espreitava. É com isto que lisboa pode contar agora... Boa sorte...

Gostam?


----------



## João Soares (12 Out 2008 às 16:36)

Chove moderadamente
Temp: *22,8ºC*
Hum: *58%*

PS: Dave, a tua foto, ta muito fixe, e faz-me lembrar a aldeia dos meus avos quando chove muito


----------



## rijo (12 Out 2008 às 16:39)

AnDré disse:


> Bom dia!
> 
> Em Odivelas chove!
> Vou com 0,8mm.
> ...



Em Queluz (sem chuva)


----------



## mocha (12 Out 2008 às 16:43)

continua a chover como se não houvesse amahã


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Out 2008 às 16:52)

Boas tardes hoje por aqui está sendo mesmo um dia de chuvaainda não parou desde de manhã 9.00h com +/- intensidade o sol ainda não se viu, o vento é quase nulo e a temparatura vai nos 15.9ºc o penico já contabilizou 6.0mm de.


----------



## Gerofil (12 Out 2008 às 16:55)

Estremoz: Aguaceiros e trovoadas frequentes e dispersas desde as 15h00. Obviamente não posso estar on line, pelo que volto logo mais, quando a situação acalmar.


----------



## rijo (12 Out 2008 às 17:22)




----------



## Henrique (12 Out 2008 às 17:28)

Pois, pois, pois 
Aqui está uma miséria, isto é, vejo a Este de minha casa, as nuvens todas que vos "apanham", nascem aqui perto da minha casa e depois vai tudo para esses lados =|, não tou a gostar nada deste dia, aqui não se passa nada bolas! vai tudo pros interiores nortes!


----------



## Dan (12 Out 2008 às 17:28)

A banda nebulosa está a chegar aqui e o sol, por vezes, já vai ficando coberto.

20,8ºC por agora.


----------



## Brunomc (12 Out 2008 às 17:37)

será que esta célula vai dar alguma animação a Setúbal


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Out 2008 às 17:54)

Por aqui estão a aperecer os primeiros raios de sol do dia deixou de chover há um bocado,mas temos ainda muita neblusidade baixa no ar e hulmidade.
A temparatura começou agora a subir 16.3ºc o vento é fraco e lá fora os passarinhos já cantam todos felizes


----------



## Gilmet (12 Out 2008 às 18:07)

AnDré disse:


> De Santa Apolónia (Lisboa), o *Gilmet* relata chuva forte!
> Diz ele que também já ouviu alguns trovões.



É verdade... quando lá cheguei, já estava bastante escuro, mas a célula ainda estava na margem Sul...
Passado pouco tempo, vejo a chuva a apróximar-se, e oiço o 1º trovão
E pronto, a partir daí foi a animação geral... começou a chover forte e a trovejar

Mais tarde coloco as Fotografias!


Já em Mira-Sintra, nem uma gota caiu...
A temperatura máxima foi de *22,1ºC*, e neste momento tenho 18,7ºC

Humidade a 85%
Pressão a 1021 hPa
Vento a 5,8 km/h de SE (135º)
Ponto de Orvalho nos 15,6ºC


----------



## Dan (12 Out 2008 às 18:09)

Céu cada vez mais nublado e 20,4ºC.


----------



## Dan (12 Out 2008 às 18:25)

Começou agora a chover e a temperatura desceu para 19,7ºC.


----------



## Gerofil (12 Out 2008 às 18:38)

Estremoz: persiste grande instabilidade com aguaceiros por vezes moderados, acompanhados por trovoadas frequentes e dispersas. A Serra d`Ossa tem sido um excelente catalisador das massas de ar provenientes de sul, favorecendo o desenvolvimento de cumulonimbos que depois vão descarregar nas áreas localizadas a norte. Enquanto persistir o dia diurno com a alimentação de calor procedente da radiação solar, a instabilidade irá permanecer.
Logo à noite seleccionarei algumas fotos e coloco-as aqui no Fórum; entretanto vou acompanhando no terreno o evoluir desta situação.
Até logo.

NOTA FINAL: 19 descargas detectadas pelo IM ? Bem podem multiplicar por 50 (e por defeito).


----------



## MSantos (12 Out 2008 às 18:48)

Dan disse:


> Começou agora a chover e a temperatura desceu para 19,7ºC.



Nesta zona da cidade começou a chover forte agora


----------



## storm (12 Out 2008 às 18:52)

Nos meus posts de manha relatei que estava a trovejar e assim foi mais coisa de 15 minutos, choveu durante 30/40 minutos em nivel moderado.
De tarde por volta das 15:30/16:00 começou a trovejar longe(foi coisa de 5 trovões+-), vai caindo umas pingas dispersas, mais nada
Agora de noite podia vir mais que não me importo


----------



## Lightning (12 Out 2008 às 18:52)

Brunomc disse:


> será que esta célula vai dar alguma animação a Setúbal



Eu queria era que rodasse um bocadinho assim  e desabasse mesmo por cima de mim.

Até rimou


----------



## ecobcg (12 Out 2008 às 19:06)

Por aqui teve uma tarde porreira, de muito sol!!!
A norte via-se a formação de várias "torres", mas foram todas para o Alentejo!
No lado do mar, a meio da tarde via-se também vários conjuntos de "torres", mas estavam ainda longe...provavelmente dissiparam-se..
Vamos ver o que dá a noite, mas já não deve calhar nada aqui para o Algarve!


----------



## Daniel Vilão (12 Out 2008 às 19:06)

Ora, por cá a tarde foi de chuva contínua e o início da tarde foi marcado por chuva moderada a forte acompanhada de trovoadas.
Agora o céu está encoberto e de vez em quando caem uns pingos.
Estou com *17,9 ºC* e o vento está fraco.


----------



## JoãoDias (12 Out 2008 às 19:07)

Neste momento dilúvio


----------



## ACalado (12 Out 2008 às 19:15)

Por aqui já chove a algum tempo, neste momento estão 12.6ºc com alguma precipitação


----------



## Turista (12 Out 2008 às 19:19)

Boa tarde a todos!
Já vi que foi um dia animado para a maioria do pessoal! 
Aqui por Peniche acordei cerca das 9h30 com uma enorme "carga" de água e alguma trovoada... Choveu imenso mas para não variar a estação meteorológica do IM não registou pois esteve em _blackout_ entre as 9 e as 12h.
Em todo o caso foi um belo despertar  já tinha saudades de uma chuva digna desse nome e da bela trovoada... 
Abraços


----------



## JoãoDias (12 Out 2008 às 19:23)

Já chove ininterruptamente com alguma intensidade há cerca de meia-hora, fui agradavelmente supreendido


----------



## Lightning (12 Out 2008 às 19:23)

*Brunomc*, agora é esperar para ver se tenho/temos sorte...

Eu já consigo avistar alguma coisa, que se desloca em direcção a mim


----------



## meteo (12 Out 2008 às 19:44)

Lisboa tão perto e com tanto para contar,aqui em Oeiras nada de relevante.. aguaceiros fracos e mais nada


----------



## Brunomc (12 Out 2008 às 19:50)

> Brunomc, agora é esperar para ver se tenho/temos sorte...
> 
> Eu já consigo avistar alguma coisa, que se desloca em direcção a mim



Frank Tornado aqui já não deve chegar nada..

agora ai talvez uns aguaceiros moderados..se ai passar claro


----------



## Lightning (12 Out 2008 às 19:54)

Brunomc disse:


> Frank Tornado aqui já não deve chegar nada..
> 
> agora ai talvez uns aguaceiros moderados..se ai passar claro



Aqui o céu começa-se a tapar 

Mas é de noite, não dá para perceber tão bem como de dia


----------



## ajrebelo (12 Out 2008 às 20:12)

boas

de momento tudo calmo, alias, eu tive maior parte do dia sol o que é bom para a fotografia,  aqui fica mais uma foto de hoje aqui na margem sul onde o dia foi bem produtivo 






abraços


----------



## criz0r (12 Out 2008 às 20:15)

Boas noites..por aqui o Céu encontra-se parcialmente nublado..tanto para os lados de Setúbal como Lisboa e mesmo Caparica dá para notar relativa nebulosidade..o vento é fraco e a temperatura estável nos 19ºC..a ver se vejo mais alguma animação agora pra noite  .


----------



## miguel (12 Out 2008 às 20:43)

Algumas fotos esta desta tarde...


----------



## Gilmet (12 Out 2008 às 20:48)

Por aqui, neste momento tenho 17,5ºC
Humidade a 92%
Pressão a 1022 hPa
Vento a 0,0 km/h
Ponto de Orvalho nos 16,2ºC


O *PSM* relata uma tarde cheia de Animação, pela Assafora!
Já o *Vitamos*, relata uma temperatura de *18,4ºC*

O *jpmartins*, relata a primeira investida da Fabiana! Em meia hora de Aguaceiro Moderado, ele leva *2,5mm* de precipitação, e está com *17,6ºC*




Tal como prometido, aqui ficam duas fotos de esta tarde, pelas 16:30, em Santa Apolónia












Parece que já está tudo a Dissipar-se...






Mas o Freemeteo ainda prevê alguma chuva...


----------



## *Dave* (12 Out 2008 às 20:53)

Neste momento sigo com:
T:* 14,0ºC*
HR:* 92%*
P:* 1021,1mb/hPa*

Precipitação: *10,5mm*
Fazendo as contas, deveria ter nevoeiro, pois a base das nuvens está a 153m de altitude, mas não há nevoeiro para ninguém


----------



## stormy (12 Out 2008 às 21:01)

Eu estive numa rotunda meteorologica
Vi tantas celulas tao bonitas mas nenhuma quis desabar em arruda ou na azambuja....
Esperemos pela tarde de amanha que tambem reune condições razoaveis para a convecção....


----------



## Lightning (12 Out 2008 às 21:04)

Olá de novo. O céu aqui está completamente tapado. Estou à espera que isto dê alguma coisa.


----------



## DRC (12 Out 2008 às 21:11)

Na minha opinião esta
tal de "Fabiana" já
deu o que tinha a dar.
Talvez ainda venha um
aguaceiro ou outro,mas fracos.

Temp. Actual: 18ºC


----------



## João Soares (12 Out 2008 às 21:14)

Ainda continua a chover

Temp: *19,2ºC*
Hum: *68%*


----------



## PedroAfonso (12 Out 2008 às 21:18)

De facto, o céu continua encoberto aqui... Era bom que agora viesse mais uma célula.


----------



## criz0r (12 Out 2008 às 21:20)

Vários " vizinhos " aqui a acompanhar esta " carrada " de nuvens que se encontra por cima de nós eheh  a ver no que isto vai dar!


----------



## Lightning (12 Out 2008 às 21:25)

criz0r disse:


> Vários " vizinhos " aqui a acompanhar esta " carrada " de nuvens que se encontra por cima de nós eheh  a ver no que isto vai dar!



Boas, criz0r. Moras mesmo "aqui ao lado"  Pensei que era o único aqui desta zona, mas afinal ha mais pessoal da margem sul  
Olha que aqui o céu está todo coberto, eu ando pa cá pa lá pa cá pa lá a tentar ver alguma coisa... mas isto ta calmo


----------



## criz0r (12 Out 2008 às 21:28)

Boas Tornado! Sem dúvida é mesmo ai ao lado eheh , bem realmente isto está muito calmo por aqui..espero que estas nuvens tragam qualquer coisita interessante..


----------



## Lightning (12 Out 2008 às 21:31)

criz0r disse:


> Boas Tornado! Sem dúvida é mesmo ai ao lado eheh , bem realmente isto está muito calmo por aqui..espero que estas nuvens tragam qualquer coisita interessante..



As nuvens aqui vão-se juntando em "grupos", ora está um grupo a sul, outro a norte, etc etc... 

Quanto mais se juntam, mais se elevam na atmosfera e mais carregadas ficam. É o que eu tenho estado a observar nos ultimos minutos. Espero que tenhas sorte (que um desses grupos fique tão carregado que dê espectáculo )


----------



## criz0r (12 Out 2008 às 21:48)

Amigo Tornado acho que estamos com azar..as nuvens estão todas a passar ao lado ..e que cheirinho a maresia que vem ali da Costa da Caparica..


----------



## Lightning (12 Out 2008 às 21:52)

criz0r disse:


> Amigo Tornado acho que estamos com azar..as nuvens estão todas a passar ao lado ..e que cheirinho a maresia que vem ali da Costa da Caparica..



Fica para uma próxima....


----------



## Hazores (12 Out 2008 às 22:07)

Fazendo as contas, deveria ter nevoeiro, pois a base das nuvens está a 153m de altitude, mas não há nevoeiro para ninguém [/QUOTE]
~
se quiseres um bocadinho de nevoeiro vem aos Azores e podes levá-lo
penso que por cá ninguem o quer  já está tudo farto de nevoeiro disso


----------



## Gerofil (12 Out 2008 às 22:23)

*Estremoz e arredores durante esta tarde:*


----------



## Brigantia (12 Out 2008 às 22:24)

Dan disse:


> Céu cada vez mais nublado e 20,4ºC.



Boa foto Choveu muito em Bragança? 

Neste momento por Leiria não se passa nada. Durante a viagem de realçar chuva forte na zona de Santa Maria da Feira.


----------



## Dan (12 Out 2008 às 22:33)

Brigantia disse:


> Boa foto Choveu muito em Bragança?
> 
> Neste momento por Leiria não se passa nada. Durante a viagem de realçar chuva forte na zona de Santa Maria da Feira.



Muito pouco. A estação meteorologia registou 0,6mm. Deu para molhar o chão


----------



## Henrique (12 Out 2008 às 22:41)

Chove moderadamente neste momento =D.


----------



## *Dave* (12 Out 2008 às 22:45)

Aqui o céu está pouco nublado e o vento sopra fraco.

Sigo com:
T: *13,8ºC*
HR: *94%*
P: *1020,6mb/hPa*

Base das nuvens: *128 metros* (deveria ser sinónimo de nevoeiro, mas tal não se verifica)


----------



## Dan (12 Out 2008 às 22:47)

Aqui está novamente a chover, mas com uma intensidade bem fraca.

Registo 16,2ºC.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (12 Out 2008 às 22:48)

Boa Noite

Por aqui esta tarde choveu durante 2 horas e foi uma trovoada que começou eram 13:30h e acabou ás 15:30h, neste momento estão 15.5ºC e está nevoeiro


----------



## meteo (12 Out 2008 às 22:49)

Neste momento chove em Oeiras


----------



## PedroAfonso (12 Out 2008 às 22:50)

Para já em Almada céu encoberto. EDIT: Destaque para a neblina


----------



## Gilmet (12 Out 2008 às 22:53)

Por cá, apenas céu variando entre Muito Nublado e Encoberto... mas nada de chuva

Temperatura nos *17,0ºC*
Humidade a 88%
Pressão a 1022 hPa
Vento a 5,0 km/h de E (90º)
Ponto de Orvalho nos 15,0ºC


----------



## Brunomc (12 Out 2008 às 22:53)

Boa Noite 

por aqui céu pouco nublado e vento nulo..

estou com 15.0ºC


----------



## AnDré (12 Out 2008 às 22:54)

PedroAfonso disse:


> Para já em Almada céu encoberto. Destaque para o nevoeiro.



Pois, estou a perder a visibilidade que tenho da minha varanda.
O céu está encoberto por nuvens baixas.
O vento fraco de SO.
A temperatura nos 17,4ºC.

Nada de chuva por aqui.


----------



## Vince (12 Out 2008 às 22:57)

Aqui chove um pouco.


----------



## Agreste (12 Out 2008 às 22:58)

Do ponto de vista dos Algarves a «Fabiana» parece ser assunto encerrado. Parecem-me não existir grandes condições para chover nos próximos dias. 
Não teve a mesma estória da «Esmeraldina». É pena... 

Segue-se uma semana anticiclonica...


----------



## Brunomc (12 Out 2008 às 23:01)

mesmo assim ainda há formação de células no mar..

mas já não vai dar em nada..
















está a nascer uma nova célula a W/SW da Serra da Arrábida..


----------



## João Soares (12 Out 2008 às 23:10)

Esta, a chover chuva molha-morcões

Temp: *18,4ºC*
Hum: *73%*


----------



## F_R (12 Out 2008 às 23:16)

Boas pessoal

Por cá a "Fabiana" foi autentico flop. Alguma , mas nada de especial
já  nada mesmo

Bem neste momento estão 15.8ºC, pode ser k ainda bata a minima do dia pois já só falta 0.2ºC para a igualar
A máxima foi de 19.9ºC


----------



## miguel (12 Out 2008 às 23:16)

Aqui acabou de cair um pequeno aguaceiro  estou a controlar a ver se vejo relâmpagos já que podem rebentar a todo o momento  17,5ºC, 91%HR, 1022hpa


----------



## Lousano (12 Out 2008 às 23:23)

Boa noite.

Sou novo neste fórum, mas não estou aqui para apresentar-me neste momento.

É por meu hábito acompanhar as vossas opiniões meteorológicas, em especial quando existem baixas pressões a assolar o nosso país, tal como esta que assistimos neste momento.

Apenas gostava que me deixassem uma opinião sobre a razão de a zona litoral oeste junto ao Cabo Carvoeiro ser tão pouco "banhada" com precipitação, já que me pareceu ser nos últimos Seguimento Especiais de Chuva e Trovoada a zona menos afectada com chuva.


----------



## Brunomc (12 Out 2008 às 23:34)

Miguel parece que vais apanhar com uns aguaceiros moderados...a celula ta agora em cima da serra da arrábida..lol


----------



## Perfect Storm (12 Out 2008 às 23:37)

Boa noite!

Por aqui tudo muito calmo, apesar de durante a tarde ter ocorrido alguma precipitação mas nada se significativo (Trovoada nem vê-la )

Neste momento:
Temp 16,4ºC
Hr 94%
Pressão 1022hpa.
Vou esperar por uma verdadeira frente vinda do Atlântico para me animar definitivamente!


----------



## João Soares (12 Out 2008 às 23:40)

Esta a chover moderadamente

Temp: *19,1ºC*
Hum: *74%*


----------



## miguel (12 Out 2008 às 23:40)

Acabei de ver um grande clarão


----------



## Brunomc (12 Out 2008 às 23:43)

afinal ainda há animação por ai..


----------



## Nuno (12 Out 2008 às 23:49)

Atenção, arrebentaram duas células no mar, estão em pleno desenvolvimento, vamos ver se chegam a terra. Por aqui 19ºC e 75% .


----------



## StormFairy (12 Out 2008 às 23:51)

Já oiço qualquer coisa daqui. Vem aí animação  do lado da Serra da Arrábida


----------



## ajrebelo (12 Out 2008 às 23:53)

boas

acho que é no mar mas na arrábida também é possível, no mar já vi uns 4 ou 5 

abraços


----------



## AnDré (12 Out 2008 às 23:56)

Acabei agora mesmo de ver um!

Foi exactamente a sul do monsanto.

Hora de pegar na máquina fotográfica e instalar-me na varanda!


----------



## Vince (12 Out 2008 às 23:56)

Parece estar ao largo do cabo espichel, já ouvi um trovão mas longe.


----------



## Vince (13 Out 2008 às 00:01)




----------



## Brunomc (13 Out 2008 às 00:04)

fui ver agora o radar do IM e parecem ser umas boas celulas..a esta hora e o unico sitio de portugal onde á alguma animação..parecem ir em direção a Setúbal


----------



## Henrique (13 Out 2008 às 00:08)

Vince corri os sites de imagens de satélite mas não consegui encontrar essas run's de imagens mais actualizadas podes ceder o link se faz favor? XD
Vejo alguns clarões!


----------



## ajrebelo (13 Out 2008 às 00:09)

boas

uma situação algo interessante está uma a vir do mar que é aquela que estava a dar os raios e  outra a vir da Arrábida para Norte essa ainda não vi nada 

está tudo a rodar aqui 

agora parou tudo nem uma nem outra

abraços


----------



## Vince (13 Out 2008 às 00:17)

Henrique disse:


> Vince corri os sites de imagens de satélite mas não consegui encontrar essas run's de imagens mais actualizadas podes ceder o link se faz favor? XD
> Vejo alguns clarões!



Henrique, é o Sat24 do costume, eu é que fiz um zoom. Vês alguma coisa por aí no mar ?

http://www.sat24.com/frame.php?html=view&country=sp


----------



## Vince (13 Out 2008 às 00:18)

ajrebelo disse:


> boas
> 
> uma situação algo interessante está uma a vir do mar que é aquela que estava a dar os raios e  outra a vir da Arrábida para Norte essa ainda não vi nada
> 
> ...



Não dá para ires ao Cabo ? A célula parece estacionária só a expandir-se, na volta está lá no mesmo local uma prima da outra tromba à procura dela


----------



## Hazores (13 Out 2008 às 00:25)

Vince disse:


> Henrique, é o Sat24 do costume, eu é que fiz um zoom. Vês alguma coisa por aí no mar ?
> 
> http://www.sat24.com/frame.php?html=view&country=sp



boas 

vince sabes se www.sat24.com existe algum satélite que apanhe o atlantico?


----------



## ajrebelo (13 Out 2008 às 00:26)

boas

depois de estar sem dar já la vão alguns minutos de repente deu um mais forte um pouco mais a sul e começou a chover fraco mas com pingas grossas 

vince a da Arrábida ainda não a vi no radar nem no satélite, mas na próxima actualização já vem, acho eu, é de noite é mais difícil apesar da vista que tenho aqui de casa.

abraços


----------



## Perfect Storm (13 Out 2008 às 00:27)

Que sorte a vossa por Setubal!! Eu não tenho essa sorte!!
Por aqui só dissipação






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Henrique (13 Out 2008 às 00:29)

Começou a chuver aqui...vejo alguns clarões, mas agora é impossivel ver porcausa das nuvens baixas. Algum nevoeiro à mistura.

Atenção ! Atenção chuva forte! começou agorinha mesmo!


----------



## Vince (13 Out 2008 às 00:32)

Hazores disse:


> boas
> 
> vince sabes se www.sat24.com existe algum satélite que apanhe o atlantico?



O melhor para aí é este da Eumetsat, mas infelizmente não é tão bom como o sat24, só actualiza de hora em hora e tem um atraso maior.

http://oiswww.eumetsat.int/IPPS/html/DerivedProducts/MSG2/AIRMASS/index.htm
http://oiswww.eumetsat.int/IPPS/html/DerivedProducts/MSG2/MPE/index.htm


----------



## rijo (13 Out 2008 às 00:35)

Parece que vai para a península de Setúbal...


----------



## miguel (13 Out 2008 às 00:36)

Perfect Storm disse:


> Que sorte a vossa por Setubal!! Eu não tenho essa sorte!!
> Por aqui só dissipação



Eu estou mesmo em Setúbal e não estou a ter sorte nenhuma até agora!!  vi meia dúzia de clarões e foi só e muito longe!


----------



## João Soares (13 Out 2008 às 00:47)

E mais um aguaceiro

Temp: *16,5ºC*
Hum: *80%*


----------



## rijo (13 Out 2008 às 00:51)




----------



## Mário Barros (13 Out 2008 às 00:53)

Aqui tá a pingar  vamos lá ver se dá alguma coisa melhorzita.


----------



## PedroAfonso (13 Out 2008 às 01:02)

um aguaceiro forte de 10 minutos. Ainda nao vejo trovoada daqui


----------



## Vince (13 Out 2008 às 01:09)

Por aqui chuvisca e não ouvi mais nenhum trovão.
É difícil à noite com o IR perceber o que se passa.


----------



## PedroAfonso (13 Out 2008 às 01:11)

a chuva continua com alguma intensidade. De resto nada a assinalar


----------



## Mário Barros (13 Out 2008 às 01:13)

PedroAfonso disse:


> a chuva continua com alguma intensidade. De resto nada a assinalar



Eu arrisco, que ainda se encontra em crescimento, e que ainda vamos ter alguma chuvita bem boa


----------



## PedroAfonso (13 Out 2008 às 01:22)

esperemos que sim...  para já parou a chuva. O céu continua encoberto


----------



## Jopiro (13 Out 2008 às 01:25)

Boa noite amigos...ou será bom dia?
Aqui as 01:05 fui premiado com uma boa regadela da Fabiana. Foram 10 minutos de chuva torrencial, já há muito tempo não via tanta chuva em tão pouco tempo.
Já tenho a minha conta por hoje.
Boa semana a todos.


----------



## João Soares (13 Out 2008 às 01:27)

E continua a cair

Temp: *16,1ºC*
Hum: *87%*


----------



## AnDré (13 Out 2008 às 01:36)

Por aqui chuva fraca, mas intensa.
Vou com 0,8mm.
16,6ºC, vento nulo e nada de trovoadas.


----------



## Jopiro (13 Out 2008 às 01:37)

Registo da Estação da Moita onde uma das células está:

*Precipitação Actual: 0.3 mm/hora *
Precipitação Hoje: 1.6 mm 
Precipitação Última Hora: 1.6 mm 
Precipitação Últ. 3 hr: 1.6 mm 
Precipitação Últ. 6 hr: 1.6 mm 
Precipitação Últ. 24 hr: 7.4 mm 
Precipitação Mensal: 9.8 mm 
Precipitação Anual: 396.0 mm


----------



## StormFairy (13 Out 2008 às 01:39)

10 minutos de chuva forte  Parou tão rapidamente como começou. Neste momento nada mais a assinalar.


----------



## Mário Barros (13 Out 2008 às 01:42)

Falta ignição, isto aqui já tenho a lenha toda


----------



## Vince (13 Out 2008 às 01:43)




----------



## João Soares (13 Out 2008 às 01:49)

Ainda, continua a chover

Temp: *16,0ºC*
Hum: *89%*


----------



## AnDré (13 Out 2008 às 01:49)

Estação da Portela, Lisboa:
Das 1:34 às 1:48 acumulou 9,1mm


Aqui vai chovendo fraco.
Vou com 1,3mm

Está a ficar nevoeiro


----------



## Mário Barros (13 Out 2008 às 01:53)

Por cá as coisas estão assim...queria ir dormir  mas assim não dá


----------



## Vince (13 Out 2008 às 01:54)




----------



## Maeglin (13 Out 2008 às 01:57)

AnDré disse:


> Estação da Portela, Lisboa:
> Das 1:34 às 1:48 acumulou 9,1mm
> 
> 
> ...



Chuvada forte por aqui por volta da 1h30m. Segundo a estação do HotSpot :

Hoje  	  2.0 mm (Máx. 26.7 mm/hr às 01:27)


----------



## nimboestrato (13 Out 2008 às 02:30)

JPS Gaia disse:


> E continua a cair



E enquanto a animação prossegue aí pela zona de Lisboa Setúbal,
é verdade vizinho,que por aqui  vai chovendo ,sempre fraco mas já há muito, neste estranho estrebucho da Fabiana por terras tão longe do epicentro .


----------



## AnDré (13 Out 2008 às 02:39)

De há 25minutos para cá vi três relampagos! Ouvi um trovão!
Está mesmo longe. Muito a sul.

Por agora, céu muito nublado, vento nulo, algum nevoeiro e 15,9ºC.
Vou com 4,0mm desde as 0h.


Digam lá se isto não é a gozar com os alfacinhas?!
Aquilo encaichava na perfeição em Lisboa.
Temos um bloqueio de chuva!


----------



## ACalado (13 Out 2008 às 02:54)

por aqui caíram 20mm amanha durante a tarde talvez exista a possibilidade de caírem mais uns aguaceiros.
ate amanha


----------



## MSantos (13 Out 2008 às 03:20)

Neste momento 14.0ºC durante a tarde houve um forte aguaceiro, mas de muito curta duração trovoadas = 0


----------



## Maeglin (13 Out 2008 às 04:31)

Aqui pelo o deserto continua a chuva 

Mais uma vez graças ao HotSpot (o IM não está a diponibilzar informação) :

Hoje: 6.4 mm (Máx. 26.7 mm/hr às 01:27)

E continua a


----------



## Gilmet (13 Out 2008 às 07:22)

Bom Dia!

Impressionante! Por aqui levo 0,0mm (Pingou, é verdade, mas foi tão pouco...)

A temperatura mínima desceu aos *14,9ºC*

Neste momento tenho 15,5ºC e está Nevoeiro
Humidade a 98%
Pressão a 1021 hPa
Vento a 5,8 km/h de E (90º)
Ponto de Orvalho nos 15,2ºC


Trovoadas, esta noite (Embora o RADAR do IM nada acuse):assobio:






Últimas Imagens de Satélite:


----------



## João Soares (13 Out 2008 às 07:37)

E choveu até as 3h da madrugada

A minima desce, aleluia, até aos *14,4ºC*

Céu limpo e vento fraco
Temp: *14,5ºC*
Hum: *95%*
Pressao: *1019hPa*


----------



## AnDré (13 Out 2008 às 08:21)

Bom dia!

Por aqui não voltou a chover mais.
Estou com 4,0mm desde as 0h.

No entanto na zona oriental de Lisboa, a chuva continuou durante a noite.
A Portela vai com 17,5mm desde as 0h.


Segundo a OGIMET, o Cabo Carvoeiro acumulou ontem 50,0mm.


----------



## Dan (13 Out 2008 às 08:50)

MSantos disse:


> Neste momento 14.0ºC durante a tarde houve um forte aguaceiro, mas de muito curta duração trovoadas = 0



Já não me parece sejam habituais as trovoadas em Outubro por aqui. Nos últimos anos não recordo nenhuma ocorrência.


----------



## redragon (13 Out 2008 às 09:10)

Bom começo de Outono. Para quem está habituado a n ver nada de especial... Hoje a cidade acordou sob um manto espesso de nevoeiro!


----------



## Brunomc (13 Out 2008 às 09:11)

Bom Dia  por aqui entre as 7h30 e as 8h tive uns aguaceiros fracos..agora tenho céu muito nublado e vento nulo..e de momento não chove..bem vou trabalhar..ate logo


----------



## vitamos (13 Out 2008 às 09:33)

Bom dia!

O meu rescaldo da Fabiana é muito fraquinho. Assisti apenas em Lisboa a aguaceiros breves, e nem sequer uma trovoada para amostra.

Em Coimbra também nada a registar, sendo que quando cheguei perto das 20h à cidade havia alguma água no solo, aparentemente "recente". Por essa hora o *jpmartins * relatava chuva na sua localização próxima de Aveiro. Assim e como é costume neste tipo de situações sol aqui, chuva no quintal do vizinho! Ultimamente eu tenho estado longe do quintal do vizinho nestas ocorrências 

Venham as famosas "frentes"... Essas sim costumam ser mais democráticas!


----------



## Chasing Thunder (13 Out 2008 às 10:44)

Bom Dia

Por aqui só á nevoeiro
T.Actual: 19.6ºC


E deixo aqui algumas fotos de uma célula de ontém á tarde


----------



## algarvio1980 (13 Out 2008 às 11:55)

De manhã ainda caiu umas pingas que deu para molhar o chão, e nada mais, quando ia a caminho de Faro esta manhã, ouvi no rádio alerta amarelo para Faro, no mínimo estranho .

Continua o céu nublado, em resumo, a Fabiana deu mais espectáculo no mar do que em terra, principalmente na madrugada de sábado, ao longo do fim-de-semana registei 20 mm nada mau.

Agora vem a secura, provavelmente até ao fim do mês, só espero animação lá mais para o final de Outubro.


----------



## Vince (13 Out 2008 às 12:05)

Penso que hoje ainda poderemos ver alguma coisa pelo interior, a Fabiana continua aí mais para leste com a sua bolsa de ar frio em altura.


----------



## HotSpot (13 Out 2008 às 12:14)

Tenho andado ausente mas ontem tive a sorte de estar no meio de duas celulas "red dot" 

Ontem às 13:30 na Moita junto a umas palmeiras fazia lembrar uma tempestade tropical. Vento estavel a cerca de 60 km/h e chuva que não deixava a vista alcançar mais que os 20 metros (talvez a cair perto dos 200mm/h) Inesquecivel. Pena a celula não passar perto da minha estação porque ia ficar com uns registos notáveis.

Às 15:45 na Amora (Seixal) na A2 ia a conduzir e tive que parar o carro porque era impossivel conduzir. Muita água a cair e umas trovoadas para animar.

A estação registou 5,8 mm ontem e 7,2 mm hoje.


----------



## trepkos (13 Out 2008 às 13:08)

Por aqui estão se a formar umas células prometedoras


----------



## Gerofil (13 Out 2008 às 13:30)

Estremoz (13h20):

*Para Sul*




*Para Norte (até Portalegre)*


----------



## psm (13 Out 2008 às 13:31)

Boa tarde, tendo chegado da Assafora onde tive um dia de animação(domingo) espectacular. Na viagem de retorno para o estoril e junto ao  autodromo estava a cair um pequeno aguaceiro, estando neste momento céu limpo, vento fraco de leste.
 Quero agradecer ao gil por ter posto os registos de quando estive na Assafora.


----------



## miguel (13 Out 2008 às 13:42)

Boas

Por aqui a noite foi de chuva forte por vezes total até agora desde as 00h *10,5mm* entre as 4:30 e as 5h que foi quando acordei ela caiu bem  não dei por trovoada...agora o céu está a ficar bonito com grandes cumulus por todos os lados... 23,4ºC, 56%HR, 1022hpa


----------



## Serrano (13 Out 2008 às 13:59)

Algumas nuvens ameaçadoras de trovoada pela Covilhã, com 19 graus na zona baixa da cidade. Ontem foi um dia interessante de precipitação...


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (13 Out 2008 às 13:59)

Boa tarde.

Por cá céu muito nublado.Nuvens de grande desenvolvimento vertical. Chove á cerca de meia hora.Tirei umas fotos e estou a fazer um video. Logo deixo-os aqui.


----------



## HotSpot (13 Out 2008 às 13:59)

Na margem sul parece que o caldeirão está novamente a ferver...forma-se algo


----------



## MSantos (13 Out 2008 às 14:01)

Dan disse:


> Já não me parece sejam habituais as trovoadas em Outubro por aqui. Nos últimos anos não recordo nenhuma ocorrência.



Ah.., não sabia Eu ainda conheço pouco do clima de Bragança ainda não fez um ano que vim estudar para cá

O céu apresenta alguns cumulos a desenvolverem-se, não há vento e estão 18.5ºC


----------



## miguel (13 Out 2008 às 14:05)

Tenho uma célula já formada a Sul e outra a rebentar a Este...


----------



## Manuel Brito (13 Out 2008 às 14:05)

*Re: Seguimento - Outubro 2008*

Boas. Por aqui trovoada forte.

Imagens do tempo actual.


----------



## mocha (13 Out 2008 às 14:13)

isto parece que está a animar ou e impressão minha?
avisto umas nuvens jeitosas, pode ser que venha la algo, atentos


----------



## Chasing Thunder (13 Out 2008 às 14:19)

Por aqui o céu está com muitos cumulos em desenvolvimento e estão 21.7ºC

A este do couço está assim:


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Out 2008 às 14:33)

Boas...por aqui neste momento abriu mais um bocado. mais sol do que sombra mas olhando para sul já se vê bastante escuro com nuvens de pode ser que chegue por cá alguma gravanada dela.

A temparatura já subiu mais uns graus 21.3ºc.

Até logo


----------



## vitamos (13 Out 2008 às 14:48)

Por aqui alguns cumulus com bom desenvolvimento vertical, mas à partida com pouco substrato para mais... Era engraçado uma surpresa de último dia! Mas duvido!


----------



## Vince (13 Out 2008 às 15:07)

Por onde andam os focos mais activos:


----------



## Fantkboy (13 Out 2008 às 15:12)

Por aqui em loures, ao sul nuvens de desenvolvimento vertical! duvido que tragam alguma supresa agradavel!


----------



## Gerofil (13 Out 2008 às 15:45)

*A norte de Estremoz (15h30):*






[/IMG]

Hoje já não apresentam a mesma dinâmica que ontem à tarde; alguns aguaceiros fracos e dispersos.


----------



## Brunomc (13 Out 2008 às 15:48)

neste momento cai um aguaceiro moderado por aqui..


----------



## Brunomc (13 Out 2008 às 16:06)

aguaceiro forte por aqui. . deixei de ver a estrada..já a inundações


----------



## Brunomc (13 Out 2008 às 16:16)

custei a chegar a casa..
estradas completamente inundadas..

estrada nacional 4 cortada devido a cheias numa rotunda


----------



## *Dave* (13 Out 2008 às 16:29)

Eu daqui a nada vou ter festa , ouvem-se alguns trovões ao longe... espero que não se estrague!


----------



## Chasing Thunder (13 Out 2008 às 16:38)

Por aqui ainda nada, mas para sul é que se vem nuvens lindas


----------



## Brunomc (13 Out 2008 às 16:40)

de todos os dias da fabiana este foi sem dúvida o dia com mais precipitação aqui por Vendas Novas...choveu torrencialmente entre as 15h55 até as 16h25 

não estava mesmo a espera..

bem agora vou até uma localidade chamada Pegões Velhos..vou tar a postar de lá a partir das 17h15


----------



## *Dave* (13 Out 2008 às 16:41)

Desfez-se


----------



## HotSpot (13 Out 2008 às 17:09)

Em Queluz parece estar animado. O Mário já vai com 3 mm.


----------



## Aurélio (13 Out 2008 às 17:12)

Aproveitem enquanto ainda existem condições para estas depressões isoladas em altitiude porque muito brevemente elas desaparecem e vai surgir o anticiclone dos Açores, do Reino Unido e sei lá quantos mais ... 

Isto vai começar a ficar completamente bloqueado e as indicações são para que dure o Outono/Inverno inteiro .... !!!


----------



## Brunomc (13 Out 2008 às 17:23)

bem cá estou eu a postar de uma localidade chamada pegões velhos..so a diferença que notei de vendas novas ate aqui..ta tudo seco aqui..lol lá estavam 18.0¤C..aqui em pegões estão 21.0¤C


----------



## trepkos (13 Out 2008 às 17:27)

Brunomc disse:


> bem cá estou eu a postar de uma localidade chamada pegões velhos..so a diferença que notei de vendas novas ate aqui..ta tudo seco aqui..lol lá estavam 18.0¤C..aqui em pegões estão 21.0¤C



Pegões Velhos tem boas trovoadas? Se tiver começo a ir aí ver tempestades


----------



## rijo (13 Out 2008 às 17:34)

Chegou a chover torrencialmente por aqui. Agora está céu limpo.

4.3mm


----------



## Brunomc (13 Out 2008 às 17:36)

sim trepkos..de vez enquando também tem..devias ter visto a chuvada que caiu em vendas novas entre as 15h55 e 16h25...foi demais..lol  bem tou com dificuldade em postar daqui devido a falta de rede..ate logo


----------



## trepkos (13 Out 2008 às 17:43)

Brunomc disse:


> sim trepkos..de vez enquando também tem..devias ter visto a chuvada que caiu em vendas novas entre as 15h55 e 16h25...foi demais..lol  bem tou com dificuldade em postar daqui devido a falta de rede..ate logo



Eu vi que isso estava tudo escuro e aqui nada


----------



## squidward (13 Out 2008 às 17:52)

por aqui agora escureceu, vamos la ver...mas acho que não vai dar em nada


----------



## Gerofil (13 Out 2008 às 17:58)

Região compreendida desde os arredores de Borba, passando por Santiago Rio de Moínhos, Serra d`Ossa até Evoramonte com chuva e trovoada desde as 15h00. Possivelmente poderá ainda chegar a Estremoz. Logo mais coloco reportagem fotográfica.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (13 Out 2008 às 18:32)

Que tristeza hoje por aqui passa tudo aolado, neste momento estão 20.1ºC e o céu está nublado com abertas.

E aqui vai mais umas fotos de uma célula a SE do couço


----------



## Mário Barros (13 Out 2008 às 18:36)

Tava eu na aula de geografia a ver um documentário sobre a 2º guerra mundial, quando oiço um forte som a vir lá de fora  era a chuva, eu fiquei  finalmente está a chover, foi um bom aguaceiro que rendeu 4.3 mm, sem vento nem trovoada, uma chuva calma mas sonorosa  foi espetacular.

Foi pouca chuva mas soube a muito  neste momento o céu está praticamente limpo e paira muita humidade no ar, certamente será uma noite de algum nevoeiro.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (13 Out 2008 às 18:38)

Cada vez tou mais triste fui á janela e depareme com um aguaceiro mesmo pertinho do couço mas não vem para cá porque está a NO


----------



## AnDré (13 Out 2008 às 18:42)

Passei o dia entre quarto paredes.
Não pude acompanhar absolutamente nada.
Mas também acho que não perdi grande coisa.

Em Odivelas vou com os 4,0mm que já tinha acumulado ao inicio do dia. A chuva, aqui em Lisboa, foi mesmo só para o Mário e o rijo!


----------



## JoãoDias (13 Out 2008 às 18:56)

Por aqui nada de nada, mais um belo dia de Primavera


----------



## miguel (13 Out 2008 às 19:01)

Extremos em Setúbal hoke!

Temperatura:

Mín.:*15,6ºC*
Máx.:*24,4ºC*

Humidade:

Máx.:*100%*
Mín.:*44%*

Precipitação:*10,5mm*

Actual:
*19,0ºC
87%HR
1021hpa
0,0km/h
Ponto de orvalho 17ºC*

PS: hoje por volta das 16horas caiu um aguaceiro de 20 minutos que ainda deu para correr muita agua na rua e fazer grandes possas de agua mas qual o meu espanto quando chego a casa e vejo que a estação não registou nem 1mm!! a minha mãe disse que não passou de uns pingos grossos e onde eu estava foi chover bem e posso dizer que não estava a mais de 1km de casa


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Out 2008 às 19:03)

Boas...por aqui a tarde correu com alguns periódos de muita neblusidade de  nuvens de grande desenvolvimento mas não dei em nada.
Neste momento temos alguns castelos mas já estão em fase terminalmas no interior espalhol a norte da provinçia da estramadura a coisa está bem composta,espero que me faça uma visita.
O vento vai fraco de W temp:actual 17.6ºc.


----------



## Gilmet (13 Out 2008 às 19:18)

Eu também passei o dia entre 4 paredes... mas de vez em quando vinha cá fora...

Durante a manhã eram vísiveis alguns desenvolvimentos verticais, essencialmente a Sul... por cá, o céu estava muito nublado por Cumulus...
Á hora do almoço, o Sol brilhava, e a neblusidade começava a diminuir...

... Mas...

Qual não foi o meu espanto quando, (A meio de um teste escrito de Inglês) vejo chuva lá fora! Fiquei espantado... e afinal o Guarda Chuva que levei (Devo ter sido o único) ainda me serviu para qualquer coisa... 







No entanto, quando chego a casa e vejo a acumulação de precipitação é que fico impressionado, mas pela negativa...

... Apenas *1,1mm* caíram aqui... (Nestes tempos tenho sido a "Bolha Seca" da região)


A temperatura máxima foi de *22,2ºC*, pelas 15:23
Neste momento, a temperatura já desce a um ritmo bastante animador... pelo que já levo *16,8ºC*!

Humidade a 92%
Pressão a 1022 hPa
Vento a 13,3 km/h, de N (360º)
Ponto de Orvalho nos 15,5ºC


----------



## Gerofil (13 Out 2008 às 19:48)

*Arredores de Estremoz, esta tarde:*

Primeiro vídeo (fraca qualidade): www.dailymotion.com/relevance/search/gerofil/video/x72976_13102008a_travel

Segundo vídeo (fraca qualidade): www.dailymotion.com/Gerofil/video/x7299y_13102008b_tech


----------



## Dan (13 Out 2008 às 19:52)

Algumas nuvens a leste e a sul. A temperatura baixou para 16,9ºC.


----------



## Brunomc (13 Out 2008 às 20:39)

Boa noite :-) finalmente cheguei a Vendas Novas..lá se foi a Fabiana..por aqui está o céu limpo e vento nulo..estão 16,5¤C neste momento


----------



## AnDré (13 Out 2008 às 21:20)

No Sábado, dia 11, eu, o *Gilmet* e o *Daniel_Vilao*, partimos à caça!
Vimos coelhos, peixes, caranguejos e muitas gaivotas. Mas nenhum deles preenchia os requisitos daquilo que procurávamos.

O nosso objectivo era ir ao encontro da arte natural que é uma boa trovoada, mas mais uma vez, e à semelhança do que aconteceu com a Dulce, a caça não quis nada connosco.

Se bem que desta vez, e embora tenha tenhamos começado a nossa viagem com o céu praticamente limpo, ainda apanhámos com alguns pingos na cara. E que bem que souberam

Ficam algumas películas daquela que foi uma boa tarde, não só para a fotografia, mas para as gargalhadas.


Rápidos desenvolvimentos, às 15:11. Castelo de Sesimbra.







Farol do Cabo Espichel, onde apanhámos com alguns pingos de chuva. (15:42)






Cabo Espichel, vista para norte (16:18)






Precipitação ao largo do Cabo. (16:48)






Nuvens em dissipação na Lagoa de Albufeira. (18:28)







E claro, o *Meteopt* sempre connosco





Deste dia, fez ainda parte a voz constante do *Mário Barros*, via telemóvel.
Como ele não pôde participar fisicamente desta "caça", arranjámos uma maneira alternativa de via som, o fazer parte na mesma!

PS: Ainda tentámos ligar para o *ajrebelo*, mas ele andava igualmente à caça!


----------



## Gilmet (13 Out 2008 às 21:20)

E então cá ficam mais umas fotos da nossa Caçada de Sábado, que ainda rendeu algumas pingas...


*Castelo de Sesimbra:*







*Cabo Espichel:*

















*Lagoa de Albufeira:*


----------



## Dan (13 Out 2008 às 22:37)

Fotos muto boas


----------



## Brunomc (13 Out 2008 às 22:39)

excelentes fotos André e Gilmet 

belas paisagens  




- Céu limpo e vento nulo

- 16.0ºC


uma foto que tirei durante a chuva torrencial..eram 16h18  é a unica que tenho..se eu tivesse bateria na minha sony tinha feito uns videos das inundações


----------



## Rog (13 Out 2008 às 23:02)

Boas fotos


----------



## ajrebelo (14 Out 2008 às 01:03)

Gilmet disse:


> E então cá ficam mais umas fotos da nossa Caçada de Sábado, que ainda rendeu algumas pingas...



Boas

eu conheço esses sítios 

então vieram aqui e não disseram nada depois querem que haja paz no mundo 

é uma grande zona para viver e visitar 

abraços


----------



## Mário Barros (14 Out 2008 às 01:08)

AnDré disse:


> Deste dia, fez ainda parte a voz constante do *Mário Barros*, via telemóvel.
> Como ele não pôde participar fisicamente desta "caça", arranjámos uma maneira alternativa de via som, o fazer parte na mesma!



Pois foi, até fez faísca, fiquei com a orelha a arder de tanto falar  foi um convivio excelente.


----------



## vitamos (14 Out 2008 às 09:15)

Mais uma vez parabéns por todos os registos fotográficos aqui colocados mostrando a Fabiana, umas vezes mais outras vezes menos activa


----------



## MSantos (14 Out 2008 às 16:15)

Belas fotos


----------



## João Soares (14 Out 2008 às 17:26)

Grandes fotos, Gil e Andre...

Parabens!!


----------



## *Dave* (14 Out 2008 às 19:24)

Boas fotos .


----------

